# Waist Length 2014



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 30, 2013)

There isn't a thread for this one? I saw the 2015 one. Not that it matters much I was just wondering if I missed it. Maybe I should stop being thirsty and take care of my hair woes first. The 2015 might be a better mark for me anyway...

EDITED: Since there was never an official one made this will be it. It will mostly have the same rules as the 2015 one. 

IF you interested just thank below, so I can add it, it is much easier to update the list  TIA

Please feel free to state your,

Ultimate Goal:
Regimen:
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having: 



 I  would love to check in a minimum of every 4 months, that way we can  keep posted an motivated, but if you want to check in more that, you  know we are more than excited to see.  
January 1, 2014
May 1, 2014
September, 1, 2014
January 1, 2015
May 1, 2015
September 1, 2014 
December 31, 2014


----------



## beauti (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

*girl I thought this was it?? I'm coming in here about to join and whatnot *


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry.  but yeah I guess there isn't one.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

If you give it a few more weeks someone will probably start one. Most hair challenge threads start in October.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

LMAO, I came in here to lurk and  over starting pics and what not! beauti


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 30, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> LMAO, I came in here to lurk and  over starting pics and what not! beauti



Make that two of us lol Froreal3


----------



## Letta (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Can we just make this the real 2014 Challenge? LongCurlyLocks, you should just copy the rules from the 2015 thread so we can get this party started.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 3, 2013)

My starting pic


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in please. I'm in the HL 2014 challenge but I need to make WL first!  DUH!  LOL!

I've been in MBL purgatory for 2 years. I been scissor happy. So it's time to get to full WL by July 2014! My longest layer is 2 inches away but my shortest layer is like 5 inches away. I know my longest layer will be at WL for my December relaxer but I'm not claiming until my shortest layer gets there too. 

I guess I need a starting pic. Been protective styling so let me dig one up.


----------



## Naturelie (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

So this thread is the official one?


----------



## Letta (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

First two pictures are pre-trim. I had put in a quick bun so its weirdly wavy in the picture.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going to edit this thread a little later to make it office. I will post my pictures and regimen as well. So stay tuned!


----------



## candie19 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I'm in! Holding my spot.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



bebezazueta said:


> Count me in please. I'm in the HL 2014 challenge but I need to make WL first!  DUH!  LOL!
> 
> I've been in MBL purgatory for 2 years. I been scissor happy. So it's time to get to full WL by July 2014!



SAME!!! LOL! We have to break free to the promised land .

So is the WL 2014 Challenge on?  If so I'd like to hold my spot.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 8, 2013)

ckisland said:


> SAME!!! LOL! We have to break free to the promised land .  So is the WL 2014 Challenge on?  If so I'd like to hold my spot.



Yes!  Let the party begin ckisland is here!  YAY!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ok so this is my regimen post. The current length of my hair is in the avatar box, which is about an inch past collarbone.That picture was taken 10-8-13. I co-wash at least every other day if not everyday. Wash about once a week. I use Tresemme luxurious moisture shampoo and conditioner. I use my "power punch oil mix" which is a mixture of oils like JBCO, Argan, Grapeseed, etc with Sulfur. I basically made my own version of Liquid Gold. I use that on my scalp. 100% Shea butter for hair and ends. Bunning for protective style. Hardly ever use heat. Going back on my vitamins which contains of Grape seed, Ginkgo, and a multi which contains just about every B vitamin, Biotin, Kelp, and other good stuff. Reading ingredients and knowing what to look for helps. Drinking more water. I have some powders that I plan to use too for like DC (use up your stash) and I'm debating on picking up some Ovation Cell Therapy. I will get back to you on that one.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 12, 2013)

Yayyy!  I am so excited to be able to join this challenge!  After 4.5 years of growing my hair from bald... and MANY lessons learned, I am excited to see my end goal on the horizon.

My reggie is super simple--wigging with 10 cornrows.  I wash my hair while braided with Trader Joe's shampoo when needed and condition with TJ's Nourish.  I seal with coconut oil.  I deep condition with the same (baggying).  I have had been doing this for four months now, took them down, blow dried on low and put them back up twice during that time.

I plan to rotate in a light protein treatment 1-2 months.

The last time I measured was 4 months ago and my hair was 12 inches long.  I am 5'2 and WL is 17 inches.  I'll post starting photos and length in January.  Adding check in dates to my calendar!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 12, 2013)

karlajamaica said:


> Yayyy!  I am so excited to be able to join this challenge!  After 4.5 years of growing my hair from bald... and MANY lessons learned, I am excited to see my end goal on the horizon.  My reggie is super simple--wigging with 10 cornrows.  I wash my hair while braided with Trader Joe's shampoo when needed and condition with TJ's Nourish.  I seal with coconut oil.  I deep condition with the same (baggying).  I have had been doing this for four months now, took them down, blow dried on low and put them back up twice during that time.  I plan to rotate in a light protein treatment 1-2 months.  The last time I measured was 4 months ago and my hair was 12 inches long.  I am 5'2 and WL is 17 inches.  I'll post starting photos and length in January.  Adding check in dates to my calendar!



Yes that is simple. And it's great to know that WL is not that long for us. If you are 5'2 and it's 17 for you, I'm 4'11, I'm think it might only be maybe 14 for me. I'm going to measure my hair now! Me so excited!!!


----------



## Subscribe (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



D.Lisha said:


> Make that two of us lol Froreal3




Your hair looks fab! I remember when it looked....different


----------



## Subscribe (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

This is my official spot for WL support.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I'd like to join.



Ultimate Goal: 
Waist length. I don't think that I could handle more than that.

Regimen:
Wash once weekly, DC weekly. WNG, twistouts, braidouts, or buns.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 
I have no idea. I'm going to straighten once it stops raining and see. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Natural

Tips/Tricks:
n/a

Issues or difficulties you're having:
I'm lazy, so I often slack on my routine.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 13, 2013)

I may be doing a different PS for a few reasons. One, doing co-washing, and doing a bun just about everyday is too much manipulation. Plus, I will be starting a new job soon to where I won't be able to deal with styling everyday. So I may do braids under a wig, still do the co-washes with the braids in and stick to the rest of my said reggie. Leave in for a few weeks, wash, DC, let rest a few days and do it all again. I think that sounds better.


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

*yaaayyy! I am definitely in this one! I made it all the way to waist length last year then chopped to apl. Hopefully I make it there again by the end of 2014. I'm 52 weeks post relaxer and transitioning to natural. Will post starting pics next month as my hair is currently weaved up*


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 14, 2013)

beauti said:


> yaaayyy! I am definitely in this one! I made it all the way to waist length last year then chopped to apl. Hopefully I make it there again by the end of 2014. I'm 52 weeks post relaxer and transitioning to natural. Will post starting pics next month as my hair is currently weaved up



Wait...you were waist length and you did what???!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 15, 2013)

Im in the 2015 challenge, but will join here too. 

Update coming tomorrow and a beginning photo when these braids come out.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 16, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Wait...you were waist length and you did what???!!!



I had to pause on that one too!!!  Lol.  Did you measure your WL distance?  I forgot to mention that I have a fairly short torso and long legs (for my height).


----------



## Naturelie (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Count me in!

Ultimate Goal: Classic length (if possible and so as to have really big buns and twist-outs)

Regimen: *Really low manipulation* is key for me (I moisturize every other day with water that contains a few drops of peppermint oil then I seal with monoi oil and the "African pride" leave-in). I DC with coconut oil and honey once or twice a month).
 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 2 inches

Natural/Relaxed/Other: I've always been natural

Tips/Tricks: PS (twist-outed buns are my go to style).

Issues or difficulties you're having: A bald spot on my right edge that doesn't want to grow at all.

I'll post a starting picture in january 2014 but it is possible to see my current length on my profile (I'm in the WL 2013 challenge but I'm not sure I'll be able to reach that length in december 2013).

HHG girls!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I would like to join! 

I joined a hip length for 2014 but I just made BSL (woo-hoo) so I think this would be more reasonable. I will come back and update the details later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I'm wearing a twistout today which came out really nice. I used B.A.S.K. palm tapioca and pink eco styler gel. I really want to straighten next week so trim my hair, so I hope that the dews stay low and it doesn't start raining again. This is the first cold front that we've had all year.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014: OFFICIAL!!!*

Scratch this original post. I reposted down thread.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ultimate Goal:
Around my belly button area so guessing that would be hip length in hair terms. I reached it years ago so I'm 100% sure I can again since I'm out of my cutting phase.

Regimen:
I normally get a full press at the salon once a month and roller set in between appointments. However, I'm pregnant and I really don't care to be bothered with my hair right now. I have baby on the brain. So to save my hair and my sanity, I will be alternating between braids and sew-ins the remainder of this year and through out 2014. I get braids installed next week to kick it off and will get a press in Jan so I'll be sure to post a starting picture then. 

How many inches to waist length: Not sure but I am full BSL currently

Natural/Relaxed/Other
On my way to natural...these relaxed ends are going to rock with me until I make full hip. 

Tips/Tricks: The best tip I can give is to treat your hair good and in return it will be good to you. I personally don't believe it's necessary to do all the stuff I see people doing to their hair around these parts but heeeeeyyyy do you boo. A clean scalp, conditioned strands, and lubricated ends will get you far. (Well it got me far)

Issues/Difficulties: None: I'm on auto pilot when it comes to my hair. We see eye to eye.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Also, I know I posted this somewhere on the board before but this is my goal. Both looks: straight and curly. Just Fire!


----------



## beauti (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

*lol yeah I was waist length and chopped to apl. I wasn't full wsl though. There are pics from the end of year reveal that I posted on few threads. Basically at the time I thought my ends couldn't be saved so I just had my SO chop for me. It's growing back!

ETA: I'm tall btw, 5'9 with long torso. So yeah it took a while to get there  *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Yesterday, to prep for my braid appt:

Washed, deep conditioned, roller set with my largest rollers, finger combed out the curls, then went back in with my paddle brush to smooth everything out. Tangle free, fake blow out. It's in a bun until my appt because the ends were starting to frizz a bit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Got some senegalese twists put in today. They are waist length in the front and around hip/tailbone in the back. Love them and def will stick with getting more through out the challenge.


----------



## Mortons (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I am in but I need to take a starting pic. I think I am bsl, havent straightened my hair in  a long time


----------



## cheerrette (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I am in.  I will take a starting pic when I straighten my hair in November. 

Ultimate Goal:
WL

Regimen:
I shampoo and deep condition weekly I also co wash mid-week. I wear a bun everyday.  If I am at BSL when I do my length check for New Years then I plan to wear my hair out more.  I moisturize and seal daily. I also take hairfinity vitamins.

How many inches to waist length: I think I am about 6 inches to waist length so I need to retain every bit.

Natural/Relaxed/Other
I am transitioning.  It will be 3 years in March.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

After I figure out an actual routine, I'll delete my original post. I'm not BSL anymore and wash n'gos are not going to be my style of choice. Got to revamp this whole hair journey


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: WL 

Regimen: Wash, DC and rollerset weekly with PS daily or wash, DC and conditioner cleanse 2-3x weekly with a twist out.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6-7" 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Texlaxed


----------



## Enyo (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



LongCurlyLocks said:


> Wait...you were waist length and you did what???!!!



It's not odd. I went from WL and cut it back to _barely_ BSL (pics in album). I don't regret it, but I do want to get to WL again. I just didn't feel my hair was healthy enough. I think it's always going to be a little dryer on the lower half, and that's OK, but it doesn't have to be as raggedy as it was. 

I'll check in on this challenge once in a while. I'm going to be informal about it. My hair is growing on island time.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ultimate Goal:I want my braid outs to fall at BSL without the use of heat.
Regimen: Eh, I don't have a strict regimen. I clean it when its dirty. I make sure I moisturize it everyday. I deep condition every week (two weeks if I'm lazy)
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 5 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...: Natural
Tips/Tricks: Moisture, seal, trim those ends. Oh and finger detangling is a wonderful thing once you get the hang of it.
Issues or difficulties you're having: My ends are crap. I should prob. do more protective styles but wigs give me headaches and I feel prettiest with my hair out.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 24, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: WL stretched. Just to say I did it. I'll wear it for a while then chop it to donate it. 

Regimen: I don't keep a strict schedule I just try to wash it at least biweekly. Weekly is better. I wash with an SLS free shampoo, then try to deep condition it with heat for 20 minutes. Still (even after nearly 6 years of being natural again) don't really know the right moisture/protein balance, but I just try to listen to my hair. Wash the deep conditioner out then LOC. 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 5 inches to go. I'll have a photo to prove it in the next two weeks when I'll re measure. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...: Natural 

Tips/Tricks: LOC!

Issues or difficulties you're having: I am always bored with my hair. I've gotta learn to just be content and not want to change it every 2 days. Also moisture isn't a problem, but more so it's a constant necessity. It gets annoying doing hair sometimes lol. 

In also currently in a use up your stash personal challenge. There is absolutely no good reason to have 6 shampoos and like 14 conditioners. So I may add more cowashing to my routine. And I would like to keep a more strict regimen in the new year. Stop being so lazy and I just might get to WL well before the end of 2014. 

Picture coming in 2 weeks.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014: OFFICIAL!!!*

Ultimate Goal:
HL (I'm keeping hope alive)
Regimen:
prepoo w/oil, poo, DC (alternating between Aphogee and other) 1x/week
Put my hair in 8-10 braids using Cantu and grease for a braidout
At night, gently put my hair in 1 twist or 3 braids and add oil when needed
Wear hair clipped up and messily bunned
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
Oh geez!! Like 8 in at least. I'm between APL-BSB now 
Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
Natural
Tips/Tricks:
No, but I could use some 
Issues or difficulties you're having: 
My main issue is losing so much hair during styling. Also, getting too lazy and letting my hair get full of ssks . These last months and all next year will be dedicated to spending as much time as my hair needs, so that this is the _last_ time I have to start over again .


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ultimate Goal: HL-TBL stretched

Regimen:  I am a long term protective styler using twists and occasionally mini braids every 3-5 weeks. I also wear buns with my loose hair.  I wear my twists or braids pinned up or in buns.  I cowash and DC in between styles and once during the week before I remove them.  I shampoo every other month.  I also oil rinse with loose hair.  I use the LCO method of sealing during the warmer months and the LOCO method during the colder months with primarily castor oil and Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream, but when I LOCO, I use the castor oil as the first oil and then a mix of castor/grapeseed/olive/Vitamin E/jojoba oils for the second oil.  I try to use the methods at least 2x per week, but I am thinking about increasing to 3x.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I think about 2, but it will be @3-3.5 after my end of year trim.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

Tips/Tricks: Find out what your hair likes and stick to it.  Less is more. 

Issues or difficulties you're having: My hair seems to have been resting at or around MBL for most of 2013, and also those pesky SSK's are driving me nuts!

Starting photos to come November 1st.


----------



## Letta (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ultimate Goal: 
Waist length stretched and grow out more of the middle and sides. My back and top are my longest parts.

Regimen:
Wash twice a week and DC once every other week. Use all the products my dermatologist gave me..properly

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 
I had no idea.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Natural

Tips/Tricks:
n/a

Issues or difficulties you're having:
Currently my hair is shedding AND matting. I need to see my dermatologist again soon. I am also lazy and it takes forever to do my hair but I have to wash my hair so often, I'm not sure if getting braids is a good idea.


For you ladies rocking braids, how often will you be washing? I am not supposed to go a week without washing or all hell breaks loose on my scalp. I just don't want the braids to look extra frizzy and stuff if I'm paying for it.


----------



## growbaby (Oct 30, 2013)

Yay count me in!  I would like to reach waist length by summer 2014.  
Ultimate goal: hip length  

Regimen: I've been pretty simple lately. DC once a week, wash 2-3 times a month. Moisturize n seal once a day. Protein once a month.  

Relaxed head 

How many inches until WL: I'd say 3-4 inches to go

Struggles: I've been having a hard time with my ends lately. They just won't stay as healthy looking as I need them to be so I've been trimming more often then I would like.  

Current length: MBL


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I am in twist right now. Finally found a product that works for me to keep my hair twisted, it is the twist and lock gel forgot by who think olive oil something. I retwist about every 5 days. the second time I co wash. my hair is about 15" some areas and 13.5" in others so in the back I am about 3" away from WL. This is the first time I have gone with protective style and can keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Letta said:


> Ultimate Goal:
> Waist length stretched and grow out more of the middle and sides. My back and top are my longest parts.
> 
> Regimen:
> ...



*************
I have had in senegalese twists for over a week and have not washed them yet. Don't throw stones at me, but I will not wash until they have been in at least a month. I don't use a lot of products, just spritz with braid spray twice a week and I'm good. When I do wash, it will be to clarify and rock them for an additional month then take them out. 

I've rocked every form of braids, and I've determined if I want the style to last and look good then I have to wash less frequently. If need be, I'll run some dry shampoo over it to cleanse my scalp but since I barely use a lot of products...it's really not needed. Now I don't know if you want to wait a whole month, but that's just what I do.  When my hair is on vacation, believe me it's on VACATION! Plan on doing this until the end of 2014 with monthly breaks in between installs.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 30, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> ************* I have had in senegalese twists for over a week and have not washed them yet. Don't throw stones at me, but I will not wash until they have been in at least a month. I don't use a lot of products, just spritz with braid spray twice a week and I'm good. When I do wash, it will be to clarify and rock them for an additional month then take them out.  I've rocked every form of braids, and I've determined if I want the style to last and look good then I have to wash less frequently. If need be, I'll run some dry shampoo over it to cleanse my scalp but since I barely use a lot of products...it's really not needed. Now I don't know if you want to wait a whole month, but that's just what I do.  When my hair is on vacation, believe me it's on VACATION! Plan on doing this until the end of 2014 with monthly breaks in between installs.



Shoot, it took me 3 weeks to wash these braids I currently have in lol. You are not alone in your non washing hair boat. 

I washed with Trichomania Shampoo bar from Lush. Then followed that up with the V05 Strawberry Moisturizing conditioner. Used my braid spray, used almind oil to seal and then used castor oil and this other oil by Softee on my scalp. 

I'm only keeping these in until next Tuesday, which will make 6 weeks on the dot. Then I'll do a good protein treatment and moisturizing deep conditioner... Then hopefully get my hair straightened next Thursdayyyyyy!

I'm just too hype about getting my hair straightened. Haven't trimmed since May, so I need it... But I'm excited to see how long my hair is now!


----------



## dwells1210 (Oct 31, 2013)

Im in too. I will take a starting pic when I straighten my hair in November. 

Ultimate Goal:
WL

Regimen:
I shampoo and deep condition weekly. Moisturizer and seal 4/5 nights a week.

How many inches to waist length: not sure, I am definitely past BSL

Natural/Relaxed/Other
Natural

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

It's a new month....any plans for the month of November? I'm pushing 2 weeks in my senegalese twists and I'm just cruising along. Been spraying them twice a week with African Royale braid spray. Haven't washed them yet...still looking the same as they did the day I got them installed. I've been getting compliments everywhere I go it seems. 

I plan to watch a few youtube videos cause I've been craving to do one long french braid and I have no clue where to even start!


----------



## dwells1210 (Nov 3, 2013)

I plan to transition back into wearing my hair straight so I did a blow out yesterday. It's already all in the way! Lol but I'll get my hair flat ironed near thanksgiving

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



lulu97 said:


> It's a new month....any plans for the month of November? :



I was suppose to be PSing, but yeah, I don't think that's happening . I'm going to be doing wash n'gos using Eden BodyWorks Curl Defining Creme or Cantu's Curling Custard. But I must! I must redo my hair every 3-4 days. No if, ands or buts about it. It's crucial that my ends stay curly for me to retain length. Unless my hair is completely straightened, overly stretched or puffy ends equal knots and tangles for me. I'm also going to make sure I do my prepoo, shampoo, and DC regimen once a week. I get lazy, think it'll fly with my hair, and then a month down the line I'm wondering what happened .


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 3, 2013)

I measured today (after taking out my braids PRAISE HIM) and half 4.5 inches to go as of now... I'm getting a trim on Wednesday and will post my official starting photo. Hopefully she takes at most an inch off and I can be back to only needing 4.5 inches by the end of the year and I'll be well I my way to WL.  
I've Also recognized my ends are *not necessarily* my biggest problem, my hair tangles at the roots it feels like. So I gotta figure out what to so about this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ooooooohhh Chile! I have fallen in love with a hair product after one use! Shea Moisture African Black soap Dandruff and dry scalp elixir spray. (Why must people create these long names for their products?! Geeeesh!) Anywho, it's bomb.com and stopped the itches on my scalp on contact...will definitely be adding this product to my braid regimen when my scalp is acting a fool.

In other news, while at Target I picked up some other products that were on the clearance table. All for a little over $5 each. Score!
Kinky Curly shampoo
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner
I've used all of these before so it's nice to revisit them.

I went to the Salon yesterday where I normally stock up on the Elucence moisture shampoo but they were out and I ain't about that ordering-online-for-product-life anymore so the Kinky Curly shampoo will be fine for now.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Kinky curly come clean is on clearance at target?:flyingwit


----------



## ckisland (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



lulu97 said:


> *I ain't about that ordering-online-for-product-life anymore* so the Kinky Curly shampoo will be fine for now.



The recent vendor thread made me curious enough to go online hair product window shopping. HECKS NO!!!! I can't see myself ordering hair products online from natural hair vendors. The prices and the shipping cost and wait- outrageous!!! Thank goodness from Target and (now) Walmart.

I tried my Eden products again except I used the leave-in while in the shower and did much much bigger sections for the curl creme. The slip from the leave-in was really nice when used on soaking wet hair, and the my hair is 85% dry and there's no white residue . I am definitely hitting up the store again for the Coconut Shea Cowash and I'm done .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



ckisland said:


> The recent vendor thread made me curious enough to go online hair product window shopping. HECKS NO!!!! I can't see myself ordering hair products online from natural hair vendors. The prices and the shipping cost and wait- outrageous!!! Thank goodness from Target and (now) Walmart.
> 
> I tried my Eden products again except I used the leave-in while in the shower and did much much bigger sections for the curl creme. The slip from the leave-in was really nice when used on soaking wet hair, and the my hair is 85% dry and there's no white residue . I am definitely hitting up the store again for the Coconut Shea Cowash and I'm done .



********
That thread sealed the deal for me, but I had stopped ordering long before that. My girlfriend (who has been natural since high school) and I were talking about hair and products. She goes to the salon every 2-3 weeks to get her hair pressed and when it's not pressed it's in the cutest curly bun I've ever seen. I was telling her that I was waiting on an order to come in for some products and she was like "Girrrrlllll, don't let those new internet naturals fool you. You can still have healthy hair and use products from the salon or Target, or Trader Joes. Next thing they are gonna tell you to stop going to the salon!" Mind you she has hair past her bum! I thought about it and was like dang...it's too many good products around where I live to be fooling with online ordering. #LightBulbMoment


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



felic1 said:


> Kinky curly come clean is on clearance at target?:flyingwit



********
It was only one, the rest were regular priced. I think it may have been a return...it was still sealed though.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



lulu97 said:


> It's a new month....any plans for the month of November?



I have yet to straighten my hair. Hopefully I'll get it done sometime before the end of the month. I think I'm going to do a semi permanent dye too.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 6, 2013)

Starting photo. Just got my hair highlighted, straightened and the bottom layer trimmed.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I'm in!!! I expect to be at WL by the end of 2014 at the latest.

Ultimate Goal: WHip length
Regimen: Low manipulation and twists
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: IDK
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: Protein and oil rinses are great for my hair.
Issues or difficulties you're having: None

I posted this pic in a couple other threads, but here it is one more time. After a blow out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



ImanAdero said:


> Starting photo. Just got my hair highlighted, straightened and the bottom layer trimmed.



********
Love the highlights...your hair straightened is beautiful!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

 Is it possible to be in two WL challenges?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

BraunSugar, your hair has really grown! *reminds self to pick up Puritan MSM*


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Is it possible to be in two WL challenges?



::raises hands::

I very much am lol.   2014 is PROBABLY a stretch just knowing me and my hair... But I only have like 5 inches. Which is very doable in a year as long as I do search and destroys once every 2 months to keep split ends at bay. I'm good with trims every 4-6 months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Froreal3 said:


> Is it possible to be in two WL challenges?



**********
Yeppers! Personally I prefer to be active in one thread at a time so I wont have to keep repeating what I do. I used to be pretty active in the Naturally Flexible thread until this one came along.  If I don't make waist in 2014, then I'll participate in the 2015 thread...but I'm sure I'll be grazing it next year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



ImanAdero said:


> ::raises hands::
> 
> I very much am lol.   2014 is PROBABLY a stretch just knowing me and my hair... But I only have like 5 inches. Which is very doable in a year as long as I do search and destroys once every 2 months to keep split ends at bay. I'm good with trims every 4-6 months.




Girl, I'm about to have no shame!  This will help to quench my thirst for the MBL 2014 challenge to start.  ImanAdero


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I won't be straightening my hair until the end of December, but I will do a light blowout this weekend to post my starting pics with that.  I will be wearing small twists with braided roots for this month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

I'm in twists right now, but I will do a roller set or tension blow out to stretch closer to the end of the month for my beginning pic.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Is it possible to be in two WL challenges?



You reach one challenge eventually

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



karlajamaica said:


> Yayyy!  I am so excited to be able to join this challenge!  After 4.5 years of growing my hair from bald... and MANY lessons learned, I am excited to see my end goal on the horizon.
> 
> My reggie is super simple--wigging with 10 cornrows.  I wash my hair while braided with Trader Joe's shampoo when needed and condition with TJ's Nourish.  I seal with coconut oil.  I deep condition with the same (baggying).  I have had been doing this for four months now, took them down, blow dried on low and put them back up twice during that time.
> 
> ...





LongCurlyLocks said:


> Yes that is simple. And it's great to know that WL is not that long for us. *If you are 5'2 and it's 17 for you, I'm 4'11, I'm think it might only be maybe 14 for me.* I'm going to measure my hair now! Me so excited!!!




Ok I'm definitely joining. Shorties repreSENT!


----------



## dwells1210 (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is my hair blow dried, hmmm I may be closer than I thought! I'm  5'0"

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Saw this on instagram. Thought it would be fun to share for the cheapies like me who want to try steaming but havent purchased a steamer yet.oke:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



dwells1210 said:


> Here is my hair blow dried, hmmm I may be closer than I thought! I'm  5'0"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



********
Close indeed Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

This week's style. Side braid...easy breezy!


----------



## ckisland (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Froreal3 said:


> Ok I'm definitely joining. Shorties repreSENT!



Hecks Yeah #TeamShorties !! I'm 5'2" or 5'2.5", all arms and legs . WL is about 16-17 in on me. From the pseudo-measuring I just did, I will have to retain every cm I grow and have a little growth spurt thrown it to hit just at WL next year. Here's to hoping for good things :woohoo2:


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 9, 2013)

Bought that Ovation gift pack. Let's see what happens..


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



lulu97 said:


> Saw this on instagram. Thought it would be fun to share for the cheapies like me who want to try steaming but havent purchased a steamer yet.oke:



lulu97 Trying this! Thanks!

ETA: I just tried it. It works really well! I will be incorporating this into my reggie!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Ok, since I'm all up yalls thread I may as well go 'head and join.

*Ultimate Goal:* WL

*Regimen:* Shampoo or co-cleanse weekly. DC weekly (alternate protein and moisture), style in medium twists pin ups. Moisturize and seal every other day. I have been using sulfur and/or MN on my scalp every other day. I now want to adopt a modified Crown & Glory method with my own twists. This latest set of twists seems to have held up better than others, so I will try to keep them in for 3 - 4 weeks.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* about 6. Hopefully 5 by the end of the year.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural 4 a/b, fine strands, coarser in the back of my crown, lowish density.

*Tips/Tricks:* Keep the regimen simple and protect ends.

*Issues or difficulties you're having: *Keeping patience.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm getting tired of my hair. I wish I could do wash and goes. Think I'm going to twist it up. The only problem is it's not going to last that long.

Can we ask a mod. To fix the spelling it the title of this thread?


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

May I join?? My goal for next year (probably closer to the end of the year) is to get *WAISTED* 
Ultimate Goal: to waist length and beyond
Regimen: cleanse weekly, pre-poo/deep condition when needed, SEALING MY ENDS, low maintenance styling (braidouts & buns.. my two B's)
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: will get back to you on that..
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: None at the moment
Issues or difficulties you're having: None at the moment


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Sprinkl3s said:


> I'm getting tired of my hair. I wish I could do wash and goes. Think I'm going to twist it up. The only problem is it's not going to last that long.
> 
> Can we ask a mod. *To fix the spelling it the title of this thread?*



I was thinking the same thing.  Supergirl pebbles I think I've seen Allandra and Zuleika on recently.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Saw this on instagram. Thought it would be fun to share for the cheapies like me who want to try steaming but havent purchased a steamer yet.oke:



It does work. Don't sleep on it. Well, you could sleep on like I did when I was lazy, and it still worked lol. But before I had a steamer, I put the plastics cap, dry Tshirt, another plastic cap and either use a heating cap or go to bed. Still woke up with good results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, since I'm all up yalls thread I may as well go 'head and join.  Ultimate Goal: WL  Regimen: Shampoo or co-cleanse weekly. DC weekly (alternate protein and moisture), style in medium twists pin ups. Moisturize and seal every other day. I have been using sulfur and/or MN on my scalp every other day. I now want to adopt a modified Crown & Glory method with my own twists. This latest set of twists seems to have held up better than others, so I will try to keep them in for 3 - 4 weeks.  How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 6. Hopefully 5 by the end of the year.  Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 4 a/b, fine strands, coarser in the back of my crown, lowish density.  Tips/Tricks: Keep the regimen simple and protect ends.  Issues or difficulties you're having: Keeping patience.



I think you'll get there. You waist is not that far from BSL. Me, on the other hand, needs a full 6" and I'm already MBL smh. So I'm rooting for you because you might need to help me in the patience department. Bought to go lurk in some inversion method threads.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*

Saludable84 Thanks lady! I hope so. I can't wait to get to MBL, which is another 3 inches. I wanted it by the end of this year, but I don't think it's gonna happen. So I'm hoping I'll get there by March. Are you taller or have a long torso? We'll get there together.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Froreal3 said:


> Saludable84 Thanks lady! I hope so. I can't wait to get to MBL, which is another 3 inches. I wanted it by the end of this year, but I don't think it's gonna happen. So I'm hoping I'll get there by March. Are you taller or have a long torso? We'll get there together.



Let me insert a picture. If you look at the picture, even though I am MBL, my torso is pretty small, making my waist on the low side. It looks like my waist is right there, but it really is not. I will more than likely make it to WL, but I will have to be super diligent this winter on roller setting as air drying takes a harder toll on my ends sometimes. Dusting might not be done as often either as I usually do it every other week, but maybe now, every 3 weeks. Im so OCD though, so I think Im just lying to myself. BSL and MBL are very close for me, but WL, not so much. Thats why it is my ultimate goal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



Froreal3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Supergirl pebbles I think I've seen Allandra and Zuleika on recently.




Thank you to whoever that was!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

I see what you mean Saludable84. It's like an optical illusion or something. From that angle, it only looks like you have 4 inches or so left.

For me, BSB/BSL, MBL, and WL are all almost equidistant. Don't know about hip though.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 13, 2013)

Saludable84 , you're hair is SOOOOO thick!!  It's awesome!!

I love love my hair so much. . . And I literally just realized that tomorrow's my nappiversary !! 6 years! It's been 6 years since my BC!! WOW! 

I forgot what I came in here to post about .


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 13, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ultimate Goal: CBL/APL semi stretched( e.g twist outs, braidouts, and so forth). Stretched that may be HL/TBL but I can't fathom my hair being that long.
> Regimen: Year-long Protective styling with braids, wigs, and buns. Frequent oil rinsing and no heat.
> How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: ~ 6.5 so we'll see if that's doable.
> Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... Natural that is steadily albeit sadly getting looser and loosing density.
> ...




I have about 7 inches to WL so I don't know if that's possible for me but I'll join anyhow. Will post pictures in December.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2013)

What were your most worn styles this year? Mine were hands down roller sets! But I also love my hair pressed straight (and the styles I can achieve while pressed like smooth bantu knots/flexi rods) and last but not least..senegalese twists.


----------



## beauti (Nov 14, 2013)

*will be washing my hair today. Not looking forward to it*


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 14, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> What were your most worn styles this year? Mine were hands down roller sets! But I also love my hair pressed straight (and the styles I can achieve while pressed like smooth bantu knots/flexi rods) and last but not least..senegalese twists.


What color do you have in your hair?! lulu97 I love it! I want to do something similar to my hair but I'm too chicken.


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a good 4 inches away from waist length. I'm team shorty too  5'1 and a half!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2013)

TeeBee Thank you! Not sure of the name...it was done at the salon. I'm sure it's a mix of honey blonde...even some tints of red in there as well.


----------



## Angelbean (Nov 14, 2013)

hi ladies I am new to the forum and am all in for this challenge! 
 I shampoo 2x a month with a shikiai shampoo bar henna 2x a month and DC over night and my only style is two strand twists..... I am not a styler AT ALL!! lol I think I am a little past bsl but will add pictures of where my hair is now within a week or so!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 15, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Saludable84 , you're hair is SOOOOO thick!!  It's awesome!!
> 
> I love love my hair so much. . . And I literally just realized that tomorrow's my nappiversary !! 6 years! It's been 6 years since my BC!! WOW!
> 
> I forgot what I came in here to post about .



Thank You!!!!

Listen, I secretly stalk you in the WNG thread and your Fotki  Im watching them curls make a downward spiral


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think these twists can last another week. I will cocleanse my scalp, Dc, spray a little protein leave in, moisturize and seal.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 16, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Thank You!!!!
> 
> Listen, I secretly stalk you in the WNG thread and your Fotki  Im watching them curls make a downward spiral



Awwwww thank you  !!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 16, 2013)

Sprinkl3s said:


> I'm getting tired of my hair. I wish I could do wash and goes. Think I'm going to twist it up. The only problem is it's not going to last that long.
> 
> Can we ask a mod. To fix the spelling it the title of this thread?



Sprinkl3s I have something for you to use it is called lock and twist gel from ORS and it works just fine for me. I could never have twist before using this product. I do redo my hair every week because I like the neat look and if I do anything to my scalp or co wash my twist is coming out and that is fine with me because I am a person who can not keep their hands out of their hair so at least this makes me wait all week because I do lol. I was doing it every 4 days or so but now it will stay with no problem. I am a wash n go queen that is how I keep my hair everyday until now. plus I am trying to grow out my gray so I am trying to leave the henna alone for now and this will make me stop. I just want to see my gray again, I love henna.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Nov 16, 2013)

shadiya I'm about to go get some. Thanks

Just washed my hair. Sitting in 4 braids letting it air dry.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just detangled with coconut oil...under a plastic wrap for overnight prepoo. 

Will shampoo, do a protein treatment, DC, moisturize, seal, and style in twists that I'll keep in for another two weeks.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal: Hip Length

Regimen: 


Wash Weekly.
DC (Moisture and Protein) Weekly.
Co-Wash mid week
Moisturize and seal, at least every other day. 
Wear buns Mostly
Dust split ends regularly (I have a lot )


How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6-7

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Relaxed/texturized

Tips/Tricks: May incorporate Ayurvedic elements back into my regimen.

Issues or difficulties you're having:  

Laziness. I know all the things I should be doing (I've been here long enough); I just can't bother to do them. 

Indecisiveness. Could have been WL-- maybe even HL years ago, had I not Big chopped and transitioned 3-4 times. *


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> What were your most worn styles this year? Mine were hands down roller sets! But I also love my hair pressed straight (and the styles I can achieve while pressed like smooth bantu knots/flexi rods) and last but not least..senegalese twists.



I've been very boring this year; especially since relaxing. Mostly messy buns.


----------



## dwells1210 (Nov 17, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> What were your most worn styles this year? Mine were hands down roller sets! But I also love my hair pressed straight (and the styles I can achieve while pressed like smooth bantu knots/flexi rods) and last but not least..senegalese twists.



Probably my librarian style. Twist each side back and into a bun. I don't even have any pictures because it looks bad an I know it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

*Hey Guys!! I didn't even think I was anywhere near my Waist Length Goal, so I am super excited to join this challenge!!! 

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length unstretched, although I think that won't happen until 2015. Therefore, For 2014, I will let my goal be Waist Length, Stretched.  Once I get there to WL unstretched, I won't know what to do with myself lol. 

Goal Month:December 2014. 

Regimen: Until I reach my goal, I will be hiding my hair in braids or full weaves (my eyes are on the priiiiiiize!), since this year is ALL about retention, and I don't want to take any chances. When in braids, I will be washing (possibly deep conditioning) every two weeks, and moisturizing daily. When in weaves, I will be washing and deep conditioning weekly, and keeping my hair in dooky twists in-between under the wigs. Now to find some great wigs.  

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: About six inches 

Natural/Relaxed/Other:Texlaxed, doing 6 month stretches, and currently 3 months post. 

Tips/Tricks: Idk lol....just started using hydrolyzed keratin, but I'll wait until I see the long-term results before considering it a "trick"

Issues or difficulties you're having: Retaining my ends that suffered from my damaging past hair-care habits. Trying to retain them without them constantly splitting has been hell so far, and inhibiting my hair progress. 

Starting Pic:

*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2013)

This week's style: half up (bun) half down. I just grabbed twists so it's kinda lopsided and I don't even care. I'm supposed to be washing this week but meh I swear I have no will power to do so. When I do, they will be back in this style though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> I've been very boring this year; especially since relaxing. Mostly messy buns.



*******
Forget the bun girl, you are GAWGUS!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> *Hey Guys!! I didn't even think I was anywhere near my Waist Length Goal, so I am super excited to join this challenge!!!
> 
> Ultimate Goal: Waist Length unstretched, although I think that won't happen until 2015. Therefore, For 2014, I will let my goal be Waist Length, Stretched.  Once I get there to WL unstretched, I won't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> ...



***********
Love that regimen! Pretty similar to mine right now. We are gonna be there in no time. *E high five*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, so I took these two week old twists out. I went ahead and shampooed with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo, did a protein treatment with Komaza Protein Strengthener, Dced with SD Chocolate Bliss, then used Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration and sealed with Hairitage Hydration's Carrot Cake Frosting.  Hair is in a bunch of large twists that I will make into smaller twists. On Saturday or Sunday I will wear a twist out.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> *********** Love that regimen! Pretty similar to mine right now. We are gonna be there in no time. *E high five*




I hope so!! So I take it your a weaver/ wigger? If so, I need tips! I'm so nervous about my wig looking like a wig....In the past my full head weave have looked just as such: full head weaves. I want it to look as natural as possible.

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

These are the Senegalese twists I did yest that I'll be in for the next month. I didn't expect to be back in braids so soon (just removed a set two weeks ago), but my new growth was killing me. 







NGraceO


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> *******
> Forget the bun girl, you are GAWGUS!



Thank you! lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO

I don't wear wigs but I like weaves (with a tiny bit of hair left out for blending) and senegalese twists. If i had to choose one, it would def be the sengelase twists because I have easier access to my scalp. 

Weaves are done by my normal hair stylist and maintained by her as well. I normally go every 3 weeks for her to wash, condition and style it. I will moisturize the braids underneath maybe twice a week though. I prefer bob style weaves. I'll add a picture below of the last one she installed. I used hair from indianhaircompany.com

Senegalese twists are also done at the salon (but a different one) by a braider. I prefer those long. The ones I have in now are waist length when pulled forward but hip length if all towards the back. I wash them once a month and spritz with braid spray a few times a week.

I know some people are all DIY and I applaud that but I love going to the salon. The only style I do on my own are roller sets or just maintain the styles I get done at the salon. So I get a lot of help. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2013)

FINALLY had the energy to wash my senegalese twists. It has been one month since I had them installed and my first wash. Surprisingly they didn't frizz much after the wash...I think I'm going to push for 2 1/2 months instead of just 2 as planned. IDK...we shall see.

Washed with Kinky Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Conditioned with Enjoy Luxury Conditioner (my hair stylist uses this brand when I'm at the salon...smells delicious and makes my hair feel like silk)
Towel dried for about 45 minutes
Used Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave in
Used a tiny bit of Kinky Curly Custard down the length just to ensure that as they finished drying that the frizz wouldn't take over.
Went back to my half up (bun) half down style that I mentioned upthread for the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yall are making me want to put some twists or braids in!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2013)

lulu97 

That style is too cute on you. And go you for staying at the salon. I like the idea of the pampering of going to a salon, but I have trust issues.  and you sound like me going for a month before washing braids.  it's so easy to forget about them thangs.

NGraceO


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 18, 2013)

I want in! 

*Ultimate Goal:* MBL unstretched, which I imagine will be WL, stretched.  That goal may change if/when I get there. 

*Goal Month:* December 2014. (I'm also in the 2015 challenge- I'm a slow grower!)

*Regimen:* Henna monthly, henna gloss biweekly, mud wash biweekly, cowash semi-weeekly, DC weekly. Protective styling with twists (1 week a month), braids (2 weeks a month), and buns (1 week a month). Other than VO5, I only use whole foods, oils, and botanicals on my hair. I have recipes in my *album*, if anyone wants to try them.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* ~7

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural

*Tips/Tricks:* Inversion has worked 50% of the time (I think just because of the scalp massage), so I'll probably keep at it for a while longer. I'm also meaning to try Megatek (I have a bottle of original formula, but keep forgetting about it). I may go back into synthetic braids for part of the year (6-8 weeks at a time). PS-ing has been a lifesaver. 

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* STYLING. 

*Starting Pic:*






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2013)

*aw man i'm sick of these buns! Has it been a week since I washed my hair?? I deep conditioned but didnt shampoo the last time i washed so this wednesday I will be clarifying and straightening this bad boy. I'm itching to braid my hair but will wait another week or two but these buns gotta go! *


----------



## Nelli04 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey I would love to join if I havent already.

My ultimate goal is to have healthy full WL hair. 
My regimen has been really simple lately. I have been straightening my hair every 2-3 months, but I plan to increase that to every 6 weeks. My flat irons last me about 3-4 weeks, I try to stretch them as much as I can. In the remaining 2-3 weeks I plan to wash my hair qweek and braid it up for 2 days and wear braid outs and buns for 5 days. Every wash I do will include a deep conditioning.

I am about 1-1.5in from full WL, but I want my hair to be healthy as well, which means getting rid of some dead ends. I plan to trim 2x in 2014, possibly a 3rd time if necessary.

I am Natural and have been for about 8 years, but I had a lot of heat damage in the past. My main difficulty is breakage and shedding. I have very thick hair so it doesn't show that much, but I have noticed the breakage and I think it may be from wearing my hair braided too long and wearing pony tails too much.

I am so excited to finally reach my goal in 2014! I will hopefully have a starting picture in Dec when I flat iron my hair, but I SUCK at taking pictures of my hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I want in!   Ultimate Goal: MBL unstretched, which I imagine will be WL, stretched.  That goal may change if/when I get there.  Goal Month: December 2014. (I'm also in the 2015 challenge- I'm a slow grower!)  Regimen: Henna monthly, henna gloss biweekly, mud wash biweekly, cowash semi-weeekly, DC weekly. Protective styling with twists (1 week a month), braids (2 weeks a month), and buns (1 week a month). Other than VO5, I only use whole foods, oils, and botanicals on my hair. I have recipes in my album, if anyone wants to try them.  How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: ~7  Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural  Tips/Tricks: Inversion has worked 50% of the time (I think just because of the scalp massage), so I'll probably keep at it for a while longer. I'm also meaning to try Megatek (I have a bottle of original formula, but keep forgetting about it). I may go back into synthetic braids for part of the year (6-8 weeks at a time). PS-ing has been a lifesaver.  Issues or difficulties you're having: STYLING.  Starting Pic:  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Welcome boo! We're the two-challenge crew!!

NGraceO


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok guys, what do you think about this? I did a length check just a bit ago (November 19). Not purposely, I just wanted to see where my hair was now because I just added Ovation to my regimen yesterday. So the first picture was taken October 9th, the second today, so about 40 days? Is this an inch or what?


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 19, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ok guys, what do you think about this? I did a length check just a bit ago (November 19). Not purposely, I just wanted to see where my hair was now because I just added Ovation to my regimen yesterday. So the first picture was taken October 9th, the second today, so about 40 days? Is this an inch or what?


Claim your inch!!


----------



## dwells1210 (Nov 19, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ok guys, what do you think about this? I did a length check just a bit ago (November 19). Not purposely, I just wanted to see where my hair was now because I just added Ovation to my regimen yesterday. So the first picture was taken October 9th, the second today, so about 40 days? Is this an inch or what?



I see an inch!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 20, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ok guys, what do you think about this? I did a length check just a bit ago (November 19). Not purposely, I just wanted to see where my hair was now because I just added Ovation to my regimen yesterday. So the first picture was taken October 9th, the second today, so about 40 days? Is this an inch or what?



That is definitely a good inch! Nice growth LongCurlyLocks

Yay Duchess007 Welcome! You will definitely make it.


----------



## koolkittychick (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm in!

Current length: MBL (reached it on the way to BSL)

Ultimate goal: Classic length 

WL Goal Month: Oct 2014

Regimen: Wash & DC once a week and bunning--basically what I've been doing for the last two years.

Relaxed head

Here's my starting pic:


----------



## beauti (Nov 20, 2013)

*Nelli04 you are natural and your flat irons last 3-4wks?? What moisturizers do you use during those 3-4wks and what styles do you do? I'm 56 weeks post relaxer and my flat ironed hair won't last a week, mainly because I can't find a moisturizer that won't revert my hair. TIA*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2013)

IN!

*Current length:* MBL 

*Ultimate goal: *APL Curly, WL Straightened

*WL Goal Month: April 2013*

*Regimen: *
2x a month:

Prepoo
Co-Cleanse
DC w/ Steam
Air Dry 
Style! (Most likely a bun)

1x a Month: 

Prepoo 
Shampoo
Reconstructive treatment
DC w/ Steam
Air Dry 
Style (Rollerset or bun)

Every 5 washes I will clarify and chelate

LCOB method to mositurize and oil my scalp at least 3 times a week 

*...and I am Transitioning!*

*I will come and update my picture after I straighten this weekend . *


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IN!  Current length: MBL  Ultimate goal: APL Curly, WL Straightened  WL Goal Month: April 2013  Regimen:  2x a month:  Prepoo Co-Cleanse DC w/ Steam Air Dry Style! (Most likely a bun)  1x a Month:  Prepoo Shampoo Reconstructive treatment DC w/ Steam Air Dry Style (Rollerset or bun)  Every 5 washes I will clarify and chelate  LCOB method to mositurize and oil my scalp at least 3 times a week   ...and I am Transitioning!  I will come and update my picture after I straighten this weekend .



Why are JUST joining??? Don't make me come to the peach state and knock you out!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Why are JUST joining??? Don't make me come to the peach state and knock you out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
 I was just going to maintain MBL  until the end of my transition, but decided for WL instead and don't beat me, you know I stay late to the party lol.


----------



## growbaby (Nov 21, 2013)

My hair feels so good right now.

I did a deep condition on dirty hair with ORS Replenishing then hit the sauna with it in for 2 25 min sessions.went home n shampooed with Motions lavish conditioning shampoo n followed that with a 2 min aphogee keratin treatment.  Then moisturized n sealed with cantu Shea butter and castor oil. My hair is now in to braids to bed. I'm in hair heaven for the night


----------



## Barbara (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, this thread is long.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 21, 2013)

Last night I dreamed I was at the salon laying at the shampoo bowl and my hair stylist gave me a 30 minute scalp massage. It felt so freakin good! I can't wait to just go and lay back and squeal with joy when she pulls out that scalp massage tool. Lawd, I'm having salon withdrawals. These braids have been so easy peasy but I dang sure miss getting my hair washed by someone else.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2013)

I started teaching my step daughter hair basics and how to roller set last night. Our hair stylist is out on maternity leave and she is absolutly lost. I can admit that I have her spoiled with the every 2 week salon appt thing but I really want her to be self sufficient and know to do her own hair if need be. She is over 1 year post, growing out a Rihanna cut and only has about 3 or 4 inches of relaxed ends left. The back area that was shaved is natural though. She's used to wearing it pressed straight and just combing down her wrap every night until the next appt.

I asked her about hair goals and hair length. She told me she wanted her hair to look exactly like mine. I was so shocked! She said my hair was the prettiest and longest she's ever seen on a black person and I was the reason she decided to stop relaxing. I went in my room and cried (probably the pregnancy hormones but it was still touching)


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my year!!! I'm beyond excited 

Ultimate Goal: HL

Regimen: I just listen to my hair mainly. Low manipulation, low tension, gentle detangling, lot's of moisture and sealing. Cowashing. Clarify as needed. Conditioner buns. Hot oil treatments. Scalp massage. Deep conditioning. Little to no direct heat. Protective styling. Trim as needed. Silk scarf.  

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *need to measure* but roughly 5-6

Natural/Relaxed/Other: texturized, transitioning back to natural

Tips/Tricks: keep it simple, don't buy every product in the universe, stick with what works, be patient, baby your ends & protect them at ALL costs. S-T-R-E-T-C-H to avoid evil ssk's. Don't texturize out of frustration. 

Issues or difficulties you're having: Currently shedding like crazy. thinning throughout; especially thin at temples  Planning to address this ASAP with diet, garlic oil, black tea rinses & multivitamins. 

Starting pics!












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 23, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> This is my year!!! I'm beyond excited  Ultimate Goal: HL  Regimen: I just listen to my hair mainly. Low manipulation, low tension, gentle detangling, lot's of moisture and sealing. Cowashing. Clarify as needed. Conditioner buns. Hot oil treatments. Scalp massage. Deep conditioning. Little to no direct heat. Protective styling. Trim as needed. Silk scarf.  How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *need to measure* but roughly 5-6  Natural/Relaxed/Other: texturized, transitioning back to natural  Tips/Tricks: keep it simple, don't buy every product in the universe, stick with what works, be patient, baby your ends & protect them at ALL costs. S-T-R-E-T-C-H to avoid evil ssk's. Don't texturize out of frustration.  Issues or difficulties you're having: Currently shedding like crazy. thinning throughout; especially thin at temples  Planning to address this ASAP with diet, garlic oil, black tea rinses & multivitamins.  Starting pics!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Good GOD, woman!!!! Your hair is gorgeous!!!! You've just convinced me to try a small flexirod set next time my hair is out 

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> This is my year!!! I'm beyond excited
> 
> Ultimate Goal: HL
> 
> ...



Beautiful MBL hair!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

As for me, I've got some SD Vanilla Silk with a moistened plastic cap under my dryer. Love the warmth on my head/hair. I will put my hair into large twists to air dry, then do a bun for DD's b-day party tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> This is my year!!! I'm beyond excited
> 
> Ultimate Goal: HL
> 
> ...



******
Beautiful hair! Love the curls in the first picture!


----------



## mensa (Nov 23, 2013)

I would like to join.

Right now, I get keratin protein treatments and my hair is growing pretty fast.  It makes the strand of hair very strong.

I am at bra strap length and believe, Lord willing, that I can achieve waist length be the end of next year.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 24, 2013)

mensa said:


> I would like to join.
> 
> Right now, I get keratin protein treatments and my hair is growing pretty fast.  It makes the strand of hair very strong.
> 
> I am at bra strap length and believe, Lord willing, that I can achieve waist length be the end of next year.



mensa what keratin treatment have you been getting? How long have you been having it? 

I' m joining this challenge. I have been stuck around mbl for a year . I hope to be waistlength by summer. I will maintain there.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yesterday was wash day. I co-cleansed with NG Lemon Detox, Dced with SD Vanilla Silk, Moisturized with HH Espressoself and sealed with HH Caramel Frapp Butter. Wore a twist out today, but I will put my hair back in twists this evening.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought a gallon of Cure Care conditioner to start using as a protein treatment for my hair.


----------



## mensa (Nov 24, 2013)

it is called Keratin Smoothing Complex and my stylist applies it about once every 6 months.  I started getting it a few months ago.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 24, 2013)

Trying a DIY garlic oil treatment tonight in an attempt to stop this shedding... 

Not quite sure if I'll blend or cook the garlic into the oil. But I plan to leave it on for a few hours before baggying overnight with SM black soap purification masque followed by a black tea rinse. I also started taking a hair, skin & nails supplement 3x daily & returned to fruits and veggies. I pray this helps!!

ETA: decided to blend garlic w/ evco in vitamix. Baggying with oil on scalp over night, will cowash & dc in the morning. Stored excess oil in glass jar to marinate for future uses 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm gonna be greedy and join this along with the bsl/mbl challenge!

Ultimate Goal:  Waistlength for now, maybe hip if I'm feeling froggy
Regimen:  PSing with wigs and halfwigs with flat twists underneath, bunning. Protein/moisture DC with every shampoo usually 1x monthly, cowash as needed.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:   Around 3.5? Idk, guess I have a really short torso
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...  Life-long natural
Tips/Tricks: Will be using a tip I saw on another site of applying a light protein treatment to my ends often and soaking them on EVCO
Issues or difficulties you're having:  These blasted micro split ends are the bane of my existence ugh. I just trimmed 1/2"-2" off 2 wks ago and I'm seeing some tiny splits already! I have a sneaking suspicion that the shears I used weren't the sharpest, so I need to invest in a sharp good quality pair. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## ckisland (Nov 25, 2013)

So I straightened on Thursday, and today was the first day that I bunned my hair and it was also the first time I've had breakage so far . I was worried that wearing my hair down was potentially causing damage, but when I messed with my hair during the day and at night, I had no breakage. I know my ends can't be tucked while in their curly state, maybe it's the same while straight? 

I have high (straight) hopes for my hair next year. This is the test run, and I have my fingers and toes crossed that this works out for me. 2014 is going to be my year to step out and I want my hair looking fly and reaching new lengths


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

Thinking about joining this, but will wait until end of year to decide. I am going to trim next week and do inversion first week in December   depending on where I am at the end of the year, I will decide if this is realistic for me. From BSL to WL is 6 inches for me. I am 5'7.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Join us! *borg voice* :assimilated: oke: Ogoma


----------



## beauti (Nov 25, 2013)

*i washed my hair Thursday night. First I pre pooed all day Wednesday and Thursday. Hair was amazingly soft after that, didn't even need to dc after so I just slathered on conditioner while in shower. Used aphogee keratin spray and tressemmee heat protection spray. Took forever to straighten. Did bantu knots then went to bed. First few pics are just showing my transitioning hair wet no product. Last pic is bantu knot out results.

*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^That came out really nice! beauti


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 25, 2013)

beauti said:


> i washed my hair Thursday night. First I pre pooed all day Wednesday and Thursday. Hair was amazingly soft after that, didn't even need to dc after so I just slathered on conditioner while in shower. Used aphogee keratin spray and tressemmee heat protection spray. Took forever to straighten. Did bantu knots then went to bed. First few pics are just showing my transitioning hair wet no product. Last pic is bantu knot out results.



Now you are just showing off!  LOL!  I love your curl pattern. And those Bantu knots with that color is so pretty!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 25, 2013)

I really don't post often but i'll be trying to make WL for Dec 2014. I know it's alot to ask for but i'm willing to put in the work to achieve that.


----------



## beauti (Nov 25, 2013)

*bebezazueta gurrrl I was deep into the night doing this hair! I couldn't wait to post the pics cause I knew y'all would understand  everyone else was like, you spent two hours on that head??!! *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 26, 2013)

Style for the week was just a jumbo braid. I moisturized with my braid spray first.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 26, 2013)

Ladies help!!! 

My hair has thinned soo much over the past month, I'm so upset at myself for waiting this long to address it. At least 1/3 (feels like 1/2) of my hair is gone at this point. Even if I stop the shedding, I'm thinking ahead to how much thinner the ends will be from here forward. This makes me soo sad. On top of that, I got heat damage from my most recent flat ironing escapade. I don't want another set back!!! (This makes #6 since the beginning of my HHJ)

I'm so close to chopping it all off. I'm an all or nothing kind of person so it's really hard to just wait things out & be patient. (Sigh) 

Ideas/suggestions/encouragement needed...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 26, 2013)

bronzephoenix When was the last time you clarified and did a protein treatment? When my shedding gets out of whack, that's my first go-to.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 26, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> bronzephoenix When was the last time you clarified and did a protein treatment? When my shedding gets out of whack, that's my first go-to.



I clarified yesterday, I rarely ever do protein treatments because I'm protein sensitive... But maybe I should. Will it help with white bulb shedding? I'm not referring to breakage... The hair is coming straight out of my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 26, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> I clarified yesterday, I rarely ever do protein treatments because I'm protein sensitive... But maybe I should. Will it help with white bulb shedding? I'm not referring to breakage... The hair is coming straight out of my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It helps with my shedding. When I notice it's more then the normal amount, I'll go ahead and do the Aphogee 2 step treatment and it gets me back to normal. I wouldn't recommend it if you are protein sensitive though. I used to be real strict in the beginning about doing it every 3 months and now I only do it as needed. Clarify first, 2 step treatment, DC and style as usual.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 26, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> I wouldn't recommend it if you are protein sensitive though.



 I'm debating on doing an onion masque... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Nov 26, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> Ladies help!!!
> 
> My hair has thinned soo much over the past month, I'm so upset at myself for waiting this long to address it. At least 1/3 (feels like 1/2) of my hair is gone at this point. Even if I stop the shedding, I'm thinking ahead to how much thinner the ends will be from here forward. This makes me soo sad. On top of that, I got heat damage from my most recent flat ironing escapade. I don't want another set back!!! (This makes #6 since the beginning of my HHJ)
> 
> ...



Awwwwww I'm sorry  
Maybe you should look into garlic shampoos/supplements and doing jbco scalp massages. I've heard about those helping to stop shedding and to thicken hair back up . I've never had a issue with shedding, but wash n'gos thicken my hair and edges up .


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 26, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> I'm debating on doing an onion masque...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you use castor oil? That could also be a suggestion  bronzephoenix


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 27, 2013)

bronzephoenix  Try visiting the pros & cons of Ayurveda thread. I saw lots of powders and mixtures they mention for shedding.  NGraceO


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 28, 2013)

Hair is in milk maid braid halo. 

And I love it. 

Hair wS in about 20 fat twists for about 2-3 days and it was good and stretched. Nice and easy to braid.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm just about done with my Blk Friday purchases.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

@bronxphoenix Sorry about your setback. Have you tried rinsing with Black Tea? or maybe this?


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 29, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Awwwwww I'm sorry
> Maybe you should look into garlic shampoos/supplements and doing jbco scalp massages. I've heard about those helping to stop shedding and to thicken hair back up . I've never had a issue with shedding, but wash n'gos thicken my hair and edges up .



Thanks for the hug!! I'm a little garlic shy at this point... My husband said it was coming out of my pores just YESTERDAY. I did that treatment days ago! Although he tends to exaggerate... I'm giving wng's a try for sure. I don't have any other styling options that won't create tension.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 29, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Do you use castor oil? That could also be a suggestion  bronzephoenix



I do. I've been using it almost daily on my edges. I want to use it in scalp massage but feeling the lack of density at my scalp stresses me out. Not to mention the friction rubs my hair right OFF; strands sticking to the castor oil on my fingertips when I finish. It's a MESS y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 29, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> bronzephoenix  Try visiting the pros & cons of Ayurveda thread. I saw lots of powders and mixtures they mention for shedding.  NGraceO



Running over there now!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @bronxphoenix Sorry about your setback. Have you tried rinsing with Black Tea? or maybe this?



It's okay :/ I did a black tea rinse a few days ago, I'll do another one tonight. At this point I'm ready to bc. Do you have to buy that online? Or can I get it from an Indian grocer?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IN!
> 
> *Current length:* MBL
> 
> ...



Current Length as of 11/25/13






http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=234725&d=1385433180


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Current Length as of 11/25/13



To that LC- 
Yes LORD!!!

NGraceO


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 30, 2013)

post deleted.


----------



## ilong (Nov 30, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> To that LC-
> Yes LORD!!!
> 
> NGraceO


 
Hallelujiah and Amen to that!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2013)

My senegalese twists are starting to look a tad bit "aged" and frizzy. I have that halo effect going on. Still pushing on though. It's not as bad looking if I keep it in one big braid down the back so I'm gonna rock with that for the next 2-3 weeks then start taking them out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft looking good girl!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 30, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> My senegalese twists are starting to look a tad bit "aged" and frizzy. I have that halo effect going on. Still pushing on though. It's not as bad looking if I keep it in one big braid down the back so I'm gonna rock with that for the next 2-3 weeks then start taking them out.



Mine are looking this way as well and it's only been two weeks, although I may just be itching for a change and therefore looking too hard lol. 


How Long have urs been in?

NGraceO


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2013)

@NGraceO, ilong and @lulu97

Thanks guys !

Y'all should see it now....HOT MESS!

Wash day is tomorrow .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> Mine are looking this way as well and it's only been two weeks, although I may just be itching for a change and therefore looking too hard lol.
> 
> 
> How Long have urs been in?
> ...



Almost 7 weeks. My goal was to keep them in 8 weeks and then I was REACHING for 10. Don't know if I'll make it to 10. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Current Length as of 11/25/13



Jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2013)

Saludable84

CHILE BOO!Hush up and Lemme' borrow your ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> It's okay :/ I did a black tea rinse a few days ago, I'll do another one tonight. At this point I'm ready to bc. Do you have to buy that online? Or can I get it from an Indian grocer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



bronzephoenix You can get it from an Indian grocery store. I believe that GettingKinky has used it and said it was really good.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Current Length as of 11/25/13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2013)

Froreal3

Thanks Girl! I'm tryin' to get like you in a few years. When I start stalkin for tips, just remember I told you before hand. 

Also, I don't have a local indian grocer. Do you know a reputable seller online?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft I don't buy Indian stuff, so I wouldn't know. I used to know some when I lived back home. I can probably ask some people I know for you though.

Are you going to start cutting/maintain when you get to WL? I can't wait to see your natural progress. *giddy*


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: TBL Stretched

Current Length: MBL (#15 on my shirt), approximately 16.5" from my nape area

Regimen: I *try* to do the following- weekly sulphate free shampoo, weekly co-wash when necessary, weekly DC (ALWAYS), monthly dusting, bi-monthly henna, bi-monthly protein treatment, monthly re-style. Protective style 90+% and heat-free 99%.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I would say 3.5 to 4 inches because I want the last four inches of my nape to all at least be WL

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

Tips/Tricks: Oil rinsing, 35% damp finger detangling, leaving my hair alone as far as manipulation is concerned, best accomplished by PS-ing

Issues or difficulties you're having:
Leaving my hair alone. Not leaving it loose for more than 2 days a month. PJism to make it manageable enough where I can leave it loose for longer periods of time without sacrificing length...

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3  Thanks Girl! I'm tryin' to get like you in a few years. When I start stalkin for tips, just remember I told you before hand.  Also, I don't have a local indian grocer. Do you know a reputable seller online?


I personally love HennaSooq.com. I get all my Ayurvedic powders from there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2013)

It's December y'all. * Praise dance for Jesus' birthday coming soon* Then another praise break that ya girl finished Christmas shopping last month. Whew...that headache is over!

Anywho...any goals for this month hair wise? Mine are the following:
Take my senegalese twists out the week before Christmas.
Deeeeeeeeep deep condition and do a bomb roller set just in time for the holidays


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

lulu97 I just want another inch. I will trim about half an inch the end of the year.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 1, 2013)

Add me please. Post my stats manana.

 ETA: I have no clue how many inches I have to get to waist length. I swear my back is long as hayell!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Thanks Girl! I'm tryin' to get like you in a few years. When I start stalkin for tips, just remember I told you before hand.
> 
> Also, I don't have a local indian grocer. Do you know a reputable seller online?



What are you looking for? I bout Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Neem and Arithra a few weeks ago. We can work an arrangement and I will ship them to you. I paid $2.50 - $4 a box, and I think I am exaggerating with the $4.


----------



## ilong (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh my - so many beautiful lucious heads of hair up in here!   
Proud and happy for all of you.  The rest of us are on our way!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ladies, I just bought a 3 month supply of Priteva. I won't use my normal topical growth aides when I start taking these. I'll keep yall updated.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 2, 2013)

I mentioned before that my senegalese twists were starting to get frizzy and have that halo effect. This morning I co-washed them with Enjoy Luxury conditioner (it's super thick so i had to water it down alot). Towel dried for a little over an hour and used kknt as a leave in. Smoothed my hair right on out and now I'm happy with them again.  I'll be doing this weekly until I take them out so I can welcome some nice juicy conditioned strands. 

Here's a tip for NGraceO or anyone else that has them or are thinking of getting some. To keep them looking fresh, the key is how you maintain them at night and how much you manipulate them. Before bed (or after washing) I put them in two large twists with an elastic band to secure the ends...pull the two big twists to the top of my head then put on a bonnet. This is also a good time to moisturize if you are going to...the bonnet will help them lay flat and minimize the frizzies you may get from moisturizing. The picture on the  top right is how they look today after cowashing.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 2, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> It's December y'all. * Praise dance for Jesus' birthday coming soon* Then another praise break that ya girl finished Christmas shopping last month. Whew...that headache is over!
> 
> *Anywho...any goals for this month hair wise? *Mine are the following:
> Take my senegalese twists out the week before Christmas.
> Deeeeeeeeep deep condition and do a bomb roller set just in time for the holidays



My plan is to only wear wash n'gos . Doesn't sound hard, but I've been considering locing my hair because of how much I was over my loose hair. But I've found my happy place and I need to have a permanent seat  . I'm doing the final final test of my 2014 routine:
1. Wash n 'go with gel and diffuse
2. shampoo, DC, and repeat every 7-10 (leaning to 10) days


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 2, 2013)

ckisland said:


> My plan is to only wear wash n'gos . Doesn't sound hard, but I've been considering locing my hair because of how much I was over my loose hair. But I've found my happy place and I need to have a permanent seat  . I'm doing the final final test of my 2014 routine:
> 1. Wash n 'go with gel and diffuse
> 2. shampoo, DC, and repeat every 7-10 (leaning to 10) days



ckisland I've been there with wash n gos everyday. I'm now doing twist and redoing them about every week. It took a long time to get where I could do this but I'm loving it now.


----------



## mensa (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered 2  bottles of Priteva.  Can't wait till I get them.

Between those, a few other supplements, water, exercise, a healthy diet, sleep, and my protein treatments, Lord willing, I should be waist length in 2014.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 3, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> ckisland I've been there with wash n gos everyday. I'm now doing twist and redoing them about every week. It took a long time to get where I could do this but I'm loving it now.



Wash n'goes are addictive, aren't they ! I was doing them everyday in the beginning but my hair's not about that life anymore. Then I started doing twists and braids only to find out that my hair can't handle the manipulation required for twists/twistouts . Thankfully my hair actually loves my wash n'go addiction .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> Are you going to start cutting/maintain when you get to WL? I can't wait to see your natural progress. *giddy*



Sure am! Anything longer would be to much.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 3, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Sure am! Anything longer would be to much.



Hmmmm...  I will see when I get there 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm unofficially joining for support! I am too busy to officially join. But, I'm already MBL and natural. So, hopefully, by the end of 2014 I can either be closer to WL or there all together.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in: My wash day should be fun with my new Blk Friday goodies. Think I will try the Soultanicals stuff.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucie said:


> Add me please. Post my stats manana.
> 
> ETA: I have no clue how many inches I have to get to waist length. I swear my back is long as hayell!



Us long-backed women have it rough in the hair growth game, lol


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 6, 2013)

Wanted to thank everyone for their support!!

Excessive shedding has slowed (if not stopped) and thanks to the motivation of this thread I was able to resist the urge for a major cut! I did quench my thirst by creating a little bang... I like my hair much better framing my face. I am still planning a 1-2" trim soon, along with possibly adding layers for apparent volume until true thickness returns. 

My plan of action:

•Stop stressing
•Add black tea rinses to wash days
•Return to healthy eating & exercise
•Add a multivitamin
•Decrease tension & manipulation
•Pay more attention to moist/protein balance
•Stop stressing
•Trim gradually
•Castor/coconut oil on scalp & thin spots
•Light scalp massage w/ Inversion
•Keep hair stretched to avoid feeling bald
•Stop stressing

To WL & beyond!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 6, 2013)

I have my sights set in a FHI Platform with 1 3/4 in plates that I would love to use to do my Dec length check (originally I decided to stay away from heat until WL, but I can't resist the urge to see my progress by ending the year with a good flat iron LC vs a stretching LC). 

Any experiences with FHI ladies? Good and bad welcome. The world of flat irons is a daunting one for me.

NGraceO


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 8, 2013)

Found my steamer! *sings* Merry Christmas to meeeeeeeeeee! lol It's fairly priced and just right for me. I have to hold off on ordering it...the good and bad thing is it's 2 days shipping. That's great but I know if I receive it early, I'm going to want to take these braids out and put it to use. I have no plans on doing that until the week before Christmas (or even the week of). So I guess I will wait and order around the 17th or 18th.


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 8, 2013)

So I went to see Frozen this weekend and I liked the Snow Queen's (Elsa) hairstyle so much I decided to do an adaptation of it. I think it came out nice, and it is a good, comfortable protective style for me. Here it is:





And from the other side:





And from the back:





As you can see (I hope), it's a side roll with a braid rolled into a bun in the back.
This is my first attempt at Disney hair and I must say I am pleased.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 8, 2013)

@koolknottychick

CUTE!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Why doesn't it feel like my hair has grown since my September LC? Granted I haven't done an official check, but it still seems like it's measuring the same. I swear I'm not going to measure or check until June! Grrr...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Why doesn't it feel like my hair has grown since my September LC? Granted I haven't done an official check, but it still seems like it's measuring the same. I swear I'm not going to measure or check until June! Grrr...



I know how u feel! I was thinking the same thing a couple weeks ago. It just doesn't seem like it's grown much but ill see how it looks in a couple of weeks when I do an official length check. Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got a reallllll bad straightening itch!! But my products are going to be here. . . eventually, and I would like to use them before I straighten again. I went from being terrified of heat to loving it .


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

ckisland How do you use heat and how often?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ckisland How do you use heat and how often?



I blowdry and flatiron. The first time, I had my hair straightened at a salon in the middle of June. I did it myself in late October and again in late/middle November. I feel a monthly habit developing, but so far I'm not worried. My hair's has grown back the length I cut off in October and I'm really happy about that . The only thing that frustrates me is realizing how many my ssks I actually have.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I blowdry and flatiron. The first time, I had my hair straightened at a salon in the middle of June. I did it myself in late October and again in late/middle November. I feel a monthly habit developing, but so far I'm not worried. My hair's has grown back the length I cut off in October and I'm really happy about that . The only thing that frustrates me is realizing how many my ssks I actually have.



I might try blow drying on cool every month...or rollersetting to stretch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2013)

Co washed my braids last night with Vo5 strawberries and cream. Towel dried for an hour then used KKNT as a leave in. My hair smells so fruity! Will do the same next Monday.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 9, 2013)

Cowashed with Aussie 3 min miracle last night. Then applied ORS replenishing condish for an overnight DC.. Woke up late this am so threw a Beanie on over it. Ah we'll, lookin like a 24hr DC now


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 9, 2013)

Just started taking MSM, panthothenic acid, and my one a day vitamin. Hopefully I can keep this up for the long run to see some results. 


I still want to add vitamin A and the "be beautiful" vitamin by GNC to vitamins taken.

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm trying to decide where to go with my hair. I don't know if I want to as is, be a predominately straight-haired natural, or relax  . All I know is I want to finally get to WL (and beyond), and I want to actually see my length. I also want pretty hair with minimal effort . That was my biggest motivator for going natural in the first place. It took me a minute to come to terms with the fact that my natural hair is weird looking as is and mediocre at best . But it's actually pretty when straight, and I don't have to worry about coils gettin' dry and needing to be washed every 2-3 days . 

I'm really leaning hard towards relaxing. Like if I do it I know what relaxer I want to use, how I'll apply it, and I got the date set. That's how hard I'm leaning towards it . I'm even having flashbacks from my past relaxed life . Like how I'd got a layered ear-chin length cut for my 18th birthday and 16 months later I was between APL and BSB at my last relaxer (the longest it had ever gotten and where I am currently 6 years later). I discovered healthy hair world like 2 months before I relaxed, so I didn't know jack about hair care. My relaxed hair could take so much neglect. I use too much gel as a natural and my hair's breaking all over the place. I can't just forget about it for 2 weeks at a time. 

I'm low maintenance. I'm not gentle. I hate shrinkage and I'm trying to become an "It Girl" next year. I think me and my natural hair are going to be parting ways real soon, but I am totally open to any suggestions, words of wisdom, and "just go for its" .


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 12, 2013)

Having been relaxed and natural for extended periods of time, I say go for what works for you right now. Now that there are established healthy hair practices for both relaxed and natural hair--and products out there to help you with both--there's really no reason for you to stick with one or the other if you are looking for a 'do to fit your lifestyle at the moment. I am relaxed at the moment because it works with my no-fuss lifestyle. Once I get to w/hip length, I will reassess and see if I am ready (or want) to try transitioning to natural. We'll see. 

Whatever you decide, enjoy it; from what I can see in your avatar, you have lovely thick hair, so it will look great either way.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just my $.02, but gal you are crazy to call your hair weird or mediocre!
You have pretty natural hair (from the pictures I've seen at least), but maybe you're getting a bit worn out if it's been 6 years & you still haven't been able to hit cruise control.

There must have been some technical reasons for why you stopped relaxing, right? It's easy to think the grass is greener on the other side when you're standing across from it.

As far as straight natural v. relaxer, I vote straight natural if there's a poll. What if you miss your curls? At least if you use heat responsibly you may not suffer a permanent change, or heat may alter your texture to something more manageable but still "natural." 
I have personally seen many beautiful heads of relaxed hair, but as far as low maintenance, I can't imagine long, minimally damaged relaxed hair being less work than natural hair that is periodically/majority straight.

Then again, YOLO & your "relaxed" was not my "relaxed." Before you take the plunge you've tried all the stretching techniques? You're over rollersets? You're through with blowouts and pincurls? If yes, GOOD LUCK sis, and report back!

HTH! 




ckisland said:


> I'm low maintenance. I'm not gentle. I hate shrinkage and I'm trying to become an "It Girl" next year. I think me and my natural hair are going to be parting ways real soon, but I am totally open to any suggestions, words of wisdom, and "just go for its" .



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2013)

ckisland Hey live a little! Relax if you're over being natural...as long as you are cool we are cool. I bet now that you know all these healthy hair practices you will grow on to be the most beautiful relaxed chick around...oowwww!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 12, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> ckisland Hey live a little! Relax if you're over being natural...as long as you are cool we are cool. I bet now that you know all these healthy hair practices you will grow on to be the most beautiful relaxed chick around...oowwww!



 I love you for this


----------



## ckisland (Dec 12, 2013)

koolkittychick said:


> Having been relaxed and natural for extended periods of time, I say go for what works for you right now. Now that there are established healthy hair practices for both relaxed and natural hair--and products out there to help you with both--*there's really no reason for you to stick with one or the other if you are looking for a 'do to fit your lifestyle at the moment. I am relaxed at the moment because it works with my no-fuss lifestyle.* Once I get to w/hip length, I will reassess and see if I am ready (or want) to try transitioning to natural. We'll see.
> 
> Whatever you decide, enjoy it; from what I can see in your avatar, you have lovely thick hair, so it will look great either way.



Thank you !!! @ the bold: This whole time I've been going back and forth with staying natural or not for the past 2 years, I've always thought about how I would feel like years from not vs. how I would feel right now. You're brilliant .


----------



## ckisland (Dec 12, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Just my $.02, but gal you are crazy to call your hair weird or mediocre!
> You have pretty natural hair (from the pictures I've seen at least), but maybe you're getting a bit worn out if it's been 6 years & you still haven't been able to hit cruise control.
> 
> There must have been some technical reasons for why you stopped relaxing, right? It's easy to think the grass is greener on the other side when you're standing across from it.
> ...



I keep getting on and off cruise control. I was on my first 2 years, but since then I've been dissatisfied. It's the shrinkage and multiple textures that keep tripping me up, not how long it takes or how difficult it is to maintain. I stopped relaxing because I first wanted curly hair, then I wanted to know what my natural hair looked like, and then I didn't see a reason to keep relaxing. I was happily relaxed and never had any devastating relaxer moments besides me being stupid and waiting for my scalp to start burning . 
You're right about me possibly missing my curls. I do that whenever I wear anything besides my wash n'go, and then I promptly get over it. I think I miss the fantasy image I have of my hair because I get so irritated when I have to deal with it. Also I have to be so gentle with my hair in it's natural state or I get a good bit of breakage. Like I end up with a small pile of short pieces when I try to do twists or braids, plus I'm slow at doing both of these styles. My hair is extremely kinky and very curly/coily, so I end up getting very little breakage once it's straight. It's time for a pro and con list .

I plan to straighten next week (it might be sooner though) and see how I feel. You're post is so dang thoughtful. Thank you


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 13, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm trying to decide where to go with my hair. I don't know if I want to as is, be a predominately straight-haired natural, or relax  . All I know is I want to finally get to WL (and beyond), and I want to actually see my length. I also want pretty hair with minimal effort . That was my biggest motivator for going natural in the first place. It took me a minute to come to terms with the fact that my natural hair is weird looking as is and mediocre at best . But it's actually pretty when straight, and I don't have to worry about coils gettin' dry and needing to be washed every 2-3 days .  I'm really leaning hard towards relaxing. Like if I do it I know what relaxer I want to use, how I'll apply it, and I got the date set. That's how hard I'm leaning towards it . I'm even having flashbacks from my past relaxed life . Like how I'd got a layered ear-chin length cut for my 18th birthday and 16 months later I was between APL and BSB at my last relaxer (the longest it had ever gotten and where I am currently 6 years later). I discovered healthy hair world like 2 months before I relaxed, so I didn't know jack about hair care. My relaxed hair could take so much neglect. I use too much gel as a natural and my hair's breaking all over the place. I can't just forget about it for 2 weeks at a time.  I'm low maintenance. I'm not gentle. I hate shrinkage and I'm trying to become an "It Girl" next year. I think me and my natural hair are going to be parting ways real soon, but I am totally open to any suggestions, words of wisdom, and "just go for its" .



I just don't want you to relax because you have a nice head of hair but your thumbnail and real life is different. If you feel you would be better in the long term with relaxed hair, go for it, but if it's temporary then think twice about.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Dec 13, 2013)

*need to pre poo. It's been three weeks since last wash day. Can't believe I lasted three weeks with straight hair!  gonna weave it up tonight*


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 13, 2013)

beauti said:


> need to pre poo. It's been three weeks since last wash day. Can't believe I lasted three weeks with straight hair!  gonna weave it up tonight



Forgive me if I miss it but- where da pics at? 

NGraceO


----------



## beauti (Dec 13, 2013)

*NGraceO post #151*


----------



## ckisland (Dec 13, 2013)

I flatironed my hair. I was suppose to be waiting until next week, but I couldn't take it anymore. It took 2.5 hours from wash to finish, but I went through it like it was nothing! I think I'm addicted to my flatiron because I feel like I just got a fix .

I'm 100% certain that I'm relaxing before the New Year. I said before that I'm not gentle, and I was considering keeping my hair straight. 

Not gentle + blowdryer + flatiron + rattail comb = BALD-HEADED 

Yeah no. The amount of hair I lose everytime I straighten is a bit much. Plus as a relaxed head I would be a rollersetting fiend  and would rarely use heat.


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 13, 2013)

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=56427ckisland, I'm loving the health, shine and thickness of your hair! I hope you continue to enjoy your hair journey, wherever it takes you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2013)

Double post


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2013)

Welp...my last weekend of freedom. My senegalese twists will def be coming out next weekend. I have to admit, I'm sad to see them go. It's been so good not having to fool with my hair...I  lasted almost 10 weeks. I already have another appt set to get more twists installed next month. The only thing that's making me feel a little better is I get to try out my steamer! It was shipped out today. I also get to try some new products for my roller sets. So I will pamper my hair by steaming and roller setting until my next install...I was thinking of getting a press at the salon but meh I'd rather wait and be shocked to see the growth I'll get at the end of 2014.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 13, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Welp...my last weekend of freedom. My senegalese twists will def be coming out next weekend. I have to admit, I'm sad to see them go. It's been so good not having to fool with my hair...I  lasted almost 10 weeks. I already have another appt set to get more twists installed next month. The only thing that's making me feel a little better is I get to try out my steamer! It was shipped out today. I also get to try some new products for my roller sets. So I will pamper my hair by steaming and roller setting until my next install...I was thinking of getting a press at the salon but meh I'd rather wait and be shocked to see the growth I'll get at the end of 2014.



Girl, I just finished removing mine and getting ready to henna.  I only made it four weeks. I wanted to go for at least five, but I got very restless with it quickly:-/ I guess I need a long break from twists and braids. oh! But I did deep condition in the Senegalese twists earlier this week with heat for the first time ever! It went over well, and your scarf trick has been SO Helpful!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 13, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I flatironed my hair. I was suppose to be waiting until next week, but I couldn't take it anymore. It took 2.5 hours from wash to finish, but I went through it like it was nothing! I think I'm addicted to my flatiron because I feel like I just got a fix .  I'm 100% certain that I'm relaxing before the New Year. I said before that I'm not gentle, and I was considering keeping my hair straight.  Not gentle + blowdryer + flatiron + rattail comb = BALD-HEADED   Yeah no. The amount of hair I lose everytime I straighten is a bit much. Plus as a relaxed head I would be a rollersetting fiend  and would rarely use heat.



Gorgeous hair! Let me be the first to welcome you to the dark side!!! The water is fine :yup:

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland (Dec 14, 2013)

koolkittychick said:


> @http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=56427ckisland, I'm loving the health, shine and thickness of your hair! I hope you continue to enjoy your hair journey, wherever it takes you.


Thank you 


NGraceO said:


> Gorgeous hair! Let me be the first to welcome you to the dark side!!! The water is fine :yup:
> 
> NGraceO


Thank you!!!!
   I as soon as I finished flatironing and looked at my hair, I was like, "Yep. I'm over being natural."


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm trying to decide where to go with my hair. I don't know if I want to as is, be a predominately straight-haired natural, or relax  . All I know is I want to finally get to WL (and beyond), and I want to actually see my length. I also want pretty hair with minimal effort . That was my biggest motivator for going natural in the first place. It took me a minute to come to terms with the fact that my natural hair is weird looking as is and mediocre at best . But it's actually pretty when straight, and I don't have to worry about coils gettin' dry and needing to be washed every 2-3 days .
> 
> I'm really leaning hard towards relaxing. Like if I do it I know what relaxer I want to use, how I'll apply it, and I got the date set. That's how hard I'm leaning towards it . I'm even having flashbacks from my past relaxed life . Like how I'd got a layered ear-chin length cut for my 18th birthday and 16 months later I was between APL and BSB at my last relaxer (the longest it had ever gotten and where I am currently 6 years later). I discovered healthy hair world like 2 months before I relaxed, so I didn't know jack about hair care. My relaxed hair could take so much neglect. I use too much gel as a natural and my hair's breaking all over the place. I can't just forget about it for 2 weeks at a time.
> 
> I'm low maintenance. I'm not gentle. I hate shrinkage and I'm trying to become an "It Girl" next year. I think me and my natural hair are going to be parting ways real soon, but I am totally open to any suggestions, words of wisdom, and "just go for its" .



ckisland look you know noone in here is going to twist your arms and make you stay natural if that is really what you don't wont. If you are unhappy you need to do what is going to make you happy so that you can love your hair and keep it healthy. You know what you have to do for your hair if it is relaxed now to keep it nice and healthy and natural is not for everyone. It is a lot of work for those who can not embrace their shrinkage or who do not like wearing twist 24/7. 

Do what works for you! Love your hair! and you know when you are ready to come this road again, it will be waiting for you. Look at all the healthy relaxed hair on this thread.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 15, 2013)

The beast has been unleashed. lol Was gonna wait and take my senegalese twists out this upcoming weekend butttttttt as I looked in the mirror and kept folding my nose at how raggedy they were looking I just knew it was time for them to go

After they were all out, I got all the shed hair out with the assistance of oil. Now I have SD Avocado conditioner in for an overnight conditioning session. I focused the bulk of the conditioner on my ends. Sometime tomorrow I will wash and roller set.

Forgive the huge flash...it's dark and late and I's tired boss.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

I was going around the forum posting pics in relaxer threads and changing my info and I forgot to update here!! My bad .

So, I woke up Saturday (yesterday), walked to the BSS when it stopped raining, and slapped the creamy crack on!!  It came out really underprocessed, so I pulled the ultimate no-no. At midnight I rolled out of bed, pulled out the second relaxer I had bought, and relaxed again. Take 2 came out how I wanted it to. I have a good bit of texture left and my hair's still thick! I played around with some airdrying methods, and ended up putting in 8 flexirods later on. I loved how it came out, and this will be part of my new routine. I'm also hopefully getting these crazy ends cut tomorrow, and I'll probably be around SL , so I'll be dropping into the WL 2015 challenge.

Right after relaxer 2


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been ignoring my head since just before Thanksgiving and I really need to get it together. :-/

Did a henna treatment this weekend and am (still) at line 6 on my LC shirt. I'm considering wearing a wig for the rest of the winter. Was going to braid but I fear for my edges. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

Straight hair life for the next two weeks..I hope. I really want to put in some highlights tho. I need a change. I just don't want to cause a setback for myself.. I'd like to think my hair is in really good condition right now. Will color (blonde..no bleach) throw a wrench in my plans/goals??


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 16, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Straight hair life for the next two weeks..I hope. I really want to put in some highlights tho. I need a change. I just don't want to cause a setback for myself.. I'd like to think my hair is in really good condition right now. Will color (blonde..no bleach) throw a wrench in my plans/goals??
> 
> 
> View attachment 237403


Before you do it, you might want to head on over to Taren Guy's YouTube channel and watch her latest video on this very topic.


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

koolkittychick said:


> Before you do it, you might want to head on over to Taren Guy's YouTube channel and watch her latest video on this very topic.


Will do! Thx


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gorgeous hair, TeeBee!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Gorgeous hair, TeeBee!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 THANK YOU! Duchess007


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> The beast has been unleashed. lol Was gonna wait and take my senegalese twists out this upcoming weekend butttttttt as I looked in the mirror and kept folding my nose at how raggedy they were looking I just knew it was time for them to go
> 
> After they were all out, I got all the shed hair out with the assistance of oil. Now I have SD Avocado conditioner in for an overnight conditioning session. I focused the bulk of the conditioner on my ends. Sometime tomorrow I will wash and roller set.
> 
> Forgive the huge flash...it's dark and late and I's tired boss.



Looks like your hair thrived in those twists lulu97! 



ckisland said:


> I was going around the forum posting pics in relaxer threads and changing my info and I forgot to update here!! My bad .
> 
> So, I woke up Saturday (yesterday), walked to the BSS when it stopped raining, and slapped the creamy crack on!!  It came out really underprocessed, so I pulled the ultimate no-no. At midnight I rolled out of bed, pulled out the second relaxer I had bought, and relaxed again. Take 2 came out how I wanted it to. I have a good bit of texture left and my hair's still thick! I played around with some airdrying methods, and ended up putting in 8 flexirods later on. I loved how it came out, and this will be part of my new routine. I'm also hopefully getting these crazy ends cut tomorrow, and I'll probably be around SL , so I'll be dropping into the WL 2015 challenge.
> 
> ...



Came out nice with texture! Good luck on your relaxed journey!ckisland



Duchess007 said:


> I have been ignoring my head since just before Thanksgiving and I really need to get it together. :-/
> 
> Did a henna treatment this weekend and am (still) at line 6 on my LC shirt. I'm considering wearing a wig for the rest of the winter. Was going to braid but I fear for my edges.
> 
> ...



Duchess007 I can't get enough of your texture. Love it. I have been hair lazy this week too. I've been dealing with this car issue (dh got into a fender bender that totaled my car) and I was not feeling well yesterday...so hair got put on the back burner.



TeeBee said:


> Straight hair life for the next two weeks..I hope. I really want to put in some highlights tho. I need a change. I just don't want to cause a setback for myself.. I'd like to think my hair is in really good condition right now. Will color (blonde..no bleach) throw a wrench in my plans/goals??
> 
> 
> View attachment 237403



TeeBee That came out really nice! What was your process? What will you do to maintain for the next two weeks?


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

Froreal3 gracias Hun!! Instead of blow drying, I opted for a flexi set to stretch my hair before flat ironing. My personal best! This will be my first two week stretch. I'm hoping to wear it straight like this for the 1st week (wrapping at night) or loose bunning. 2nd week, I "style" it, using large Bantu knots or flexi rods for curl.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^What temp did you flat iron on and did you put in any leave ins? TeeBee?


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^What temp did you flat iron on and did you put in any leave ins? TeeBee?


You know what? Funny you ask bc The flat iron I have doesn't have temp settings. It's a H2Pro Nano..I just bought it too and didn't realize it. It didn't feel too hot..my guess is 400. If I had the option I would use 375-400 temp. I only used Tresemme Heat tamer spray as my "leave in" for the flexi set, and Organix Keratin oil to flat iron


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Looks like your hair thrived in those twists lulu97!
> 
> Came out nice with texture! Good luck on your relaxed journey!ckisland
> 
> ...



! I am so sorry to hear about you car!  I hope DH is okay.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^Thanks Duchess007 DH was fine...shaken up but ok. The guy made a left into my car as DH was going straight with a green light. Dude doesn't want to admit fault.  I did love my Pontiac G6, but it was time for an upgrade. Only thing I'm mad about is that now I have a note. The Pontiac was purchased w/cash.  I am lucky that they valued it at higher than I thought it would be, so I used that cash for a down payment for my new car.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

Deep conditioned overnight with SD Avocado Pudding
Washed and conditioned with CD Monoi combo
Sectioned hair in 4
Used CD Monoi Anti Breakage Spray as a leave in and one pump of CD Macadamia serum on each section before roller setting

I have learned that liquid leave in's lead to lighter and bouncier sets. It cuts drying time down as well. I have since moisturized with CD Hair balm, finger combed the curls out and put them in 3 big bantu knots until tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Straight hair life for the next two weeks..I hope. I really want to put in some highlights tho. I need a change. I just don't want to cause a setback for myself.. I'd like to think my hair is in really good condition right now. Will color (blonde..no bleach) throw a wrench in my plans/goals??
> 
> 
> View attachment 237403



Highlights are fun! I have them and love them. I would suggest getting them done professionally and no more then once or twice a year. I could see you killing some reddish, chestnut, or honey blondish tones.


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Highlights are fun! I have them and love them. I would suggest getting them done professionally and no more then once or twice a year. I could see you killing some reddish, chestnut, or honey blondish tones.


lulu97 your hair ma'am?? *swoons*!! Gorgeous! And your color is fabulous. Very subtle but noticeable and compliments you quite well. THAT'S what I want!  Thank you for your suggestions, I will most definitely be taking your advice  May I ask how long you've had your highlights??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

TeeBee Thanks Lady! I've had highlights off and on for maybe 5 years now. I get them touched up every summer at the salon. I only do it once a year because I like the ombre look they give as they are growing out. When my hair was fully relaxed, I did experience breakage which is why I decided to grow out my relaxer 2 years ago...but it's been smooth sailing since then. I make sure to use products with hydrolyzed keratin ever so often and use the Aphoghee 2 step treatment as needed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice set as always lulu97! 

As for me...I just moisturized and sealed my twists. They are thanking me now. Very soft. I will take them out and wear a twist out for my company's holiday party on Friday. Then I will do a good DC since it will have been two weeks by Sunday.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Thanks Duchess007 DH was fine...shaken up but ok. The guy made a left into my car as DH was going straight with a green light. Dude doesn't want to admit fault.  I did love my Pontiac G6, but it was time for an upgrade. Only thing I'm mad about is that now I have a note. The Pontiac was purchased w/cash.  I am lucky that they valued it at higher than I thought it would be, so I used that cash for a down payment for my new car.



Yup. I'm riding in a 2003 Hyundai for that exact reason. Glad you're up and running again tho. The days without a car will have you questioning your whole existence. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Just gave myself the last touch up of the year on Friday.. couldn't wait any longer. hair feels really nice, i'm gonna post pics when i straighten for Christmas.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2013)

The result of putting in 3 bantu knots to maintain my roller set from yesterday. I didnt use any product except Hicks for my edges. I normally wear my hair down for 2 days then a ponytail or bun for a few days. Then I'll do a braid out and repeat the cycle..wear down 2 days then ponytail or bun until it's time to re wash.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 22, 2013)

I am not my ends! Just cut about 2inches of very thin ends leaving me full BSL n no longer MBL. I love how it looks but can't for the life of me be truly excited bc it was something I did (or didn't do) to allow them to get so bad. 

Any idea or experiences that causes the ends to thin as such? Please let me know what I'm doing wrong that I can change for the new year.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Were your thin ends damaged or just thinned out? If just thin, then the cut was more a cosmetic thing right? So that's a small victory, I think!

What are your thoughts on Lead Hair Theory? I'm experimenting with this frame of mind, especially since I mostly wear my hair curly and up. I figure, I'll even up my hair a bit once I reach my major milestones but not before.

Also, do you S&D? Once I stopped giving myself blunt trims, I noticed a bit more unevenness with my hair. S&D tends to create healthy but uneven ends.

And finally, my own end weakness was improper (read: not enough extra) M&S, but once I went extra extra with sealants, either heavier sealants (castor oil, shea butter etc) or double application of lighter sealants, that seemed to clear up my tangles, knots, and breakage.

ETA: It kinda looks like your hair was growing in a U shape to me. Are you opposed to U cuts? Maybe next time you can get away with cutting less?

HTH! 




growbaby said:


> I am not my ends! Just cut about 2inches of very thin ends leaving me full BSL n no longer MBL. I love how it looks but can't for the life of me be truly excited bc it was something I did (or didn't do) to allow them to get so bad.  Any idea or experiences that causes the ends to thin as such? Please let me know what I'm doing wrong that I can change for the new year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2013)

Starting photo to the right after doing an impromptu length check. I am def MBL. I love yall ladies cause baaaaby these pregnant boobies are way to big for this old bra. I just wanted to compare for myself the amount I've grown since the pic to the left...which is kinda bad to use to compare because my hair was pressed straight and the new pic today is a roller set with puffy roots but oh wells. Come on waist 2014!


----------



## growbaby (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Were your thin ends damaged or just thinned out? If just thin, then the cut was more a cosmetic thing right? So that's a small victory, I think!
> 
> What are your thoughts on Lead Hair Theory? I'm experimenting with this frame of mind, especially since I mostly wear my hair curly and up. I figure, I'll even up my hair a bit once I reach my major milestones but not before.
> 
> ...



There were split ends about 1/4th of an inch in some places. It was both aesthetics and damage I believe. I neither bunk or believe in the lead hair theory I don't think there's enough proof on either side of the augment to dismiss one completely. I stopped S&D last year maybe I should start that up again? I really think its the lack of moisturizing and sealing.. I wasn't doing it everyday for awhile in October and I think my ends suffered. I'm not against a U shape I just like pretty even ends.

Thanks so much for ur input


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is my year end update. I will straighten and trim again in March. 













Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 22, 2013)

growbaby said:


> I am not my ends! Just cut about 2inches of very thin ends leaving me full BSL n no longer MBL. I love how it looks but can't for the life of me be truly excited bc it was something I did (or didn't do) to allow them to get so bad.  Any idea or experiences that causes the ends to thin as such? Please let me know what I'm doing wrong that I can change for the new year.



Nice hemline!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cheerrette (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is my starting pic.  I made it to BSL!! So I think I need 6 inches to WL.  Must.  Retain.  Every.  Inch.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Waist lenght 2014*



jesusislove1526 said:


> I won't be straightening my hair until the end of December, but I will do a light blowout this weekend to post my starting pics with that.  I will be wearing small twists with braided roots for this month.



I decided not to do the blowout before twisting, but it is now the end of December, and I will be doing my 3rd annual straightening this week, so I will post my starting pictures then.  I took out my twists between Friday and Saturday of last week.  Sitting with cholesterol cream in my hair as I type this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trini_Chutney Nice. You're pretty much there and will be one of our early graduates come Spring.

As for me...checking in about to do this overnight prepoo with EVCO/EVOO on the length and Keravada Fenugreek on my scalp. I started taking Priteva last week, so hopefully I get a boost by my birthday in March.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Trini_Chutney Nice. You're pretty much there and will be one of our early graduates come Spring.  As for me...checking in about to do this overnight prepoo with EVCO/EVOO on the length and Keravada Fenugreek on my scalp. I started taking Priteva last week, so hopefully I get a boost by my birthday in March.



Froreal3, can you tell me if there are any changes to your skin while taking Priteva? I'm interested in hair vitamins, but I don't want to mess up my skin.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

ImanAdero, I'll keep you updated. I've never had skin problems, so I will definitely be able to tell.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ImanAdero, I'll keep you updated. I've never had skin problems, so I will definitely be able to tell.



How are you feeling? Hope everything is going well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> How are you feeling? Hope everything is going well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for asking Saludable84. I have no pain, so I'm grateful for that. I have just been drinking Muscle Milk, Ensure, and eating yogurt and pudding.  I did eat some plain vanilla ice cream and the innards of pumpkin pie for desert. 

Luckily I don't have to go to work till Thursday. Then next week I have the week off.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks for asking Saludable84. I have no pain, so I'm grateful for that. I have just been drinking Muscle Milk, Ensure, and eating yogurt and pudding.  I did eat some plain vanilla ice cream and the innards of pumpkin pie for desert.   Luckily I don't have to go to work till Thursday. Then next week I have the week off.



Soft diets are the best. Desserts fit very well in soft diets 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in, too!
My goal is thick, healthy waist length hair.
I bun daily.
I m&s nightly, pre-poo, co-wash & deep condition weekly. I have been using growth aides 3x/wk. I also take hairfinity & MSM twice daily. 
I am relaxed & I think I have 7 inches to go before I reach waist length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Soft diets are the best. Desserts fit very well in soft diets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl I been od'ing on these desserts.


----------



## BGT (Dec 26, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal: Waist Length!! But really, I wanna cover my boobs. 

Regimen: 10-12 week stretches, rollersets, minimal heat, LOCS

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 4-5 in... I think. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Relaxed

Issues or difficulties you're having: Being patient with detangling 

I'll come back with a starting picture next week.*


----------



## mpsharrow (Dec 26, 2013)

Joining rather than lurking
Goal:  waist length.
Regimen: weekly shampoo and deep condition, roller sets, moisturize 5-6 times a week
Inches to waist length: 7, I think
Currently relaxed


----------



## ArinaDonne (Dec 26, 2013)

I am joining this one.  Grow hair grow!!!

Ultimate Goal: Hip length
Regimen: Cowash 7-14 days, moisturize and seal, inversion method
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  In the back 7 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other:  I am currently natural
Tips/Tricks: I'm going to try the inversion method every month and baggy ends every few days.
Issues or difficulties you're having: keeping up with moisturizing


----------



## Lucie (Dec 26, 2013)

Did I join this? I probably did. Reminding myself I guess, LOL!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 26, 2013)

I plan to upload a starting pick next wash day! I am so excited for all the growth for everyone for both hair and other things this new year!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm prepooing/dcing overnight with MYHC Oliveyou mixed with EVCO, EVOO, Keravada Fenugreek, Moroccan oil, and Bamboo Kendi oil under my Hair Therapy wrap. 

Gonna blow dry and maybe lightly flat iron tomorrow.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here are my end of year pictures.  I cut from almost WL back to BSL to get rid of a lot of ssk's and frayed/split ends.  I am currently 13".  I am 2 inches away from MBL and 4 inches away from WL.

I am changing my regimen for next year to see if it affects my hair differently.

I will be wearing my twists for 1.5 weeks at a time with a twistout for the other .5 week.
I will be installing medium twists only.  I have not decided whether I will braid the roots or not, but probably not since I won't be wearing the twists for long.

I will cowash/oil rinse/DC every 2 weeks with a shampooing every other month.
I will start back with taking my Vitamin B Complex supplement.

This regimen will begin in March since I am having braids installed the week after next.

These are my length check pics and what my hair looked like after the trim from the back.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 28, 2013)

Your ends are so NEAT after your trim! Did you do that yourself or did someone else trim for you?



jesusislove1526 said:


> Here are my end of year pictures.  I cut from almost WL back to BSL to get rid of a lot of ssk's and frayed/split ends.  I am currently 13".


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Trini_Chutney Nice. You're pretty much there and will be one of our early graduates come Spring.  As for me...checking in about to do this overnight prepoo with EVCO/EVOO on the length and Keravada Fenugreek on my scalp. I started taking Priteva last week, so hopefully I get a boost by my birthday in March.



Thanks Froreal3! I'm concentrating on getting my ends in order.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## TheRealMe (Dec 28, 2013)

I could be WL one year from now... crazy. The goal doesn't even seem so far away anymore, but I know I've got to really be on top of my regemen this coming year if it's gonna happen.

Gonna watch a couple of my fav YouTube videos after work for a little inspiration.

Cracking down on diligence! LOL


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pics of my flat iron.  It came out well. I could never be a straight hair natural...too time consuming and I like to use my products during my moisturize/seal routine. 







ETA: EnExitStageLeft I used the H2Pro 
Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## TeeBee (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics of my flat iron.  It came out well. I could never be a straight hair natural...too time consuming and I like to use my products during my moisturize/seal routine.  ETA: EnExitStageLeft I used the H2Pro  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics of my flat iron.  It came out well. I could never be a straight hair natural...too time consuming and I like to use my products during my moisturize/seal routine.  ETA: EnExitStageLeft I used the H2Pro  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Very nice! 

Flat ironing is time consuming.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you TeeBee My bad quality phone photos don't even do the sleekness and shine any justice.  It came out better than I thought it would.



Saludable84 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Flat ironing is time consuming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, and you know this!  Plus it's raining, so this ish aint even gonna last.  But I wanted to try for my LC. If it starts to revert, I'll go ahead and put some of my trusty old twists in.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

@Froreal3

SO PRETTY! I'm glad you liked it ! What temp did you use? Its pretty darn sleek.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> SO PRETTY! I'm glad your liked it ! What temp did you use? Its pretty darn sleek.



EnExitStageLeft Thank you! I used it around 370. It did a really good job. Came out nice and sleek.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

As for my little update. 

I'm BSL again. I cut about inch off due to well....boredom. Long hair is cool, but I'm a style girl. I think thats why I love buns so much. I can style them anyway I want. 

I'm still in this challenge, but now it looks like I won't be WL until Late August.

I'm going to buy some more cutting shears for my dusting sessions. I plan to dust every other month. My next dusting session will be late February and the next one in late April (which is my Birthday month). I also hope to hit MBL again by that time. 

I dunno....we'll see . 

I will post pics of my hair tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2013)

So I've been craving straight hair since I took my senegalese twists out however my regular stylist is STILL on freaking maternity leave and will be until late February. So I took the plunge, borrowed my step daughter's flat iron and did it myself. Surprisingly it went really well being that I haven't straightened my own hair in years! The results were ok..I sho nuff prefer my salon results to this and above else my roller sets to pressed/straight hair anyway. So nope, I'll continue to leave the heat up to my stylist.  I was pincurling as I went so I'll see what it looks like tomorrow. I did a total of 5 pincurls.


Oh I rollerset first then flat ironed letting the pre-sectioned hair from the rollers be my guide. I did 2-3 passes on the roots and 1 on the length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

It's coming out nice lulu97. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 28, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Your ends are so NEAT after your trim! Did you do that yourself or did someone else trim for you?



My daughter trimmed for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> As for my little update.
> 
> I'm BSL again. I cut about inch off due to well....boredom. Long hair is cool, but I'm a style girl. I think thats why I love buns so much. I can style them anyway I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

Saludable84 You want to know something funny...

As soon as I did it SO shook his head and said "Tasia is going to kill you"!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84 You want to know something funny...  As soon as I did it SO shook his head and said "Tasia is going to kill you"!



You lucky I do not live in Georgia. You'd be hiding yourself behind your couch like  with the lights off because you know id be furious. 

Ugh, if you like it, I love it, but I'm still furious. I almost cut my hair SL the other day, the only thing that stopped me was my hand touching my face really hard. 

I'm sure it is still gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok so hubby came home and wanted to head out for a movie so my pin curls had no chance of setting. Here are the results of my flat ironed, pin curled for about 30 minute hair. lol It's bouncy and light but I didn't get my roots as straight as I wanted. boo hoo


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics of my flat iron.  It came out well. I could never be a straight hair natural...too time consuming and I like to use my products during my moisturize/seal routine.  ETA: EnExitStageLeft I used the H2Pro  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



I could be a straight hair natural as long as somebody else does all the work and just let me maintain at home. I can't commit to flat ironing my own hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

lulu97

It still looks fab!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 29, 2013)

So I lightly misted my ends with water/aloe juice and applied a thick creamy leave in to my ends and a lot of safflower oil to the length of my hair and it feels great! I like this combo!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lulu97
> 
> It still looks fab!



Thanks Lady. I'll see how it goes as the days go by.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

lulu97 I agree, it still looks cute.


----------



## Britt (Dec 29, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> I could be a straight hair natural as long as somebody else does all the work and just let me maintain at home. I can't commit to flat ironing my own hair.



I hear you! I don't like flat ironing my own hair. Takes time and the results are not like stylist results. I plan to treat myself to a professional flat iron every so often. Maybe abt 1x/month. In between that I'll get rollersets fr the Dominicans and do textured styles at home.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd like to join in this challenge. I'm natural and only straighten my hair twice a year for trims. I just cut four inches off my hair after seeing a lot of ragged ends. At this point if say I have 5 inches to go before I can comfortably claim WL.  Going to try to reach this by hiding my hair under weaves till summer and then doing wash and go's for the remainder of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2013)

Starting photo for 2014!  I'm ready to make this happen! I'm going to try to do protective styling for the first 3 months of the year. I might change my mind, but I'm definitely doing some twists (either marley or kanekelon) for January.

Photo so you can see my widening waist lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

Current Length (BlowOut) as of December 2013: Full BSL










I attached it just in case your weren't able to see it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Looking good! Your blowout came out really straight too.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

lulu97

Thanks girl. I'm tired of it already lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lulu97  Thanks girl. I'm tired of it already lol



Honestly, I just want shoulder length hair. I keep myself from cutting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

Saludable84

That would bruise my soul. Your hair is LIFE to me. Plus I would probably get all scissor crazy too, so please don't .


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 30, 2013)

Hair is in mini braids now.


----------



## tiajonay (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: BSL in a braid out
Regimen: I shampoo and deep condition my hair every two weeks and wear some sort of stretched style. I style my hair again about one week after I wash it such as a braid out or some other stretched style. At that time I spray my hair with water, add a moisturizer and seal my hair with shea butter again. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 4 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: I will try to drink 1.5 liters or more of water, take multi vitamins daily, finger detangle in between washes and do oil rinses in 2014.
Issues or difficulties you're having: SSKs

Starting Pic attached


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

tiajonay said:


> Ultimate Goal: BSL in a braid out Regimen: I shampoo and deep condition my hair every two weeks and wear some sort of stretched style. I style my hair again about one week after I wash it such as a braid out or some other stretched style. At that time I spray my hair with water, add a moisturizer and seal my hair with shea butter again. How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 4 inches Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural Tips/Tricks: I will try to drink 1.5 liters or more of water, take multi vitamins daily, finger detangle in between washes and do oil rinses in 2014. Issues or difficulties you're having: SSKs  Starting Pic attached


I didn't know you were a member here. I love your tubule videos. Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics of my flat iron.  It came out well. I could never be a straight hair natural...too time consuming and I like to use my products during my moisturize/seal routine.  ETA: EnExitStageLeft I used the H2Pro  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


  Girl you know we are hair twins, except for some minor differences. So I need some tips on how you got your hair to lay that way.  My last flat iron wasn't a total fail, but I had to bump ends, and it still wasn't that straight. I want to flat iron tomorrow. TIA
Froreal3


----------



## tiajonay (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> I didn't know you were a member here. I love your tubule videos. Your hair is gorgeous.




Thanks! Yeah, I learned a lot of my health hair care information from this site.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> Girl you know we are hair twins, except for some minor differences. So I need some tips on how you got your hair to lay that way.  My last flat iron wasn't a total fail, but I had to bump ends, and it still wasn't that straight. I want to flat iron tomorrow. TIA
> Froreal3



ronie I used WestNDNbeauty's way of over night prepooing/dcing under my Hair Therapy Wrap prior to shampooing to get a ton of moisture in my hair first. Then I shampooed and did a 10 minute DC. I only used a spray leave in with Aphogee Green Tea underneath to moisturize. I added a super tiny amount of Keravada oil to seal that in. I let it airdry to about 75% before spraying the Tresemme Heat Tamer on it and tension blowdrying. Right before flat ironing, I added a little IC Fantasia Heat serum underneath Nairobi Creme press.

I think the combination of the prepooing to thoroughly moisturize and the pressing creme to weigh my strands down helped it get really sleek. Actually to tell you the truth. I did a few sections without the Nairobi cream and it still came out the same. But I continued with the creme for good measure.  It came out bone straight in only one pass of 370 degrees. The phone pics couldn't really capture how straight it really was. I didn't even need to use the comb chase method.

The straightness lasted only two days because I went out in the humidity/rain. I'm sure it would have lasted longer had it not been for the weather. It hasn't fully reverted yet. It just looks nicely stretched with a lot of texture. I like this look better than the bone straight.

ETA: Here are two of her vids. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffjZQQIGelg (older)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v87c73y2dOk Newer

ETA: Check out this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 31, 2013)

tiajonay said:


> Ultimate Goal: BSL in a braid out
> Regimen: [FONT=&quot]I shampoo and deep condition my hair every two weeks and wear some sort of stretched style. [/FONT]I style my hair again about one week after I wash it such as a braid out or some other stretched style. At that time I spray my hair with water, add a moisturizer and seal my hair with shea butter again.
> How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 4 inches
> Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
> ...



Your siggie is a big fat BAZINGA.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ronie I used WestNDNbeauty's way of over night prepooing/dcing under my Hair Therapy Wrap prior to shampooing to get a ton of moisture in my hair first. Then I shampooed and did a 10 minute DC. I only used a spray leave in with Aphogee Green Tea underneath to moisturize. I added a super tiny amount of Keravada oil to seal that in. I let it airdry to about 75% before spraying the Tresemme Heat Tamer on it and tension blowdrying. Right before flat ironing, I added a little IC Fantasia Heat serum underneath Nairobi Creme press.
> 
> I think the combination of the prepooing to thoroughly moisturize and the pressing creme to weigh my strands down helped it get really sleek. Actually to tell you the truth. I did a few sections without the Nairobi cream and it still came out the same. But I continued with the creme for good measure.  It came out bone straight in only one pass of 370 degrees. The phone pics couldn't really capture how straight it really was. I didn't even need to use the comb chase method.
> 
> ...



Taking Notes!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 31, 2013)

I think my hair is stuck. I feel like I've been at this length for so long now. My hair should have been at my waist by now. I want to do a good trim but that will set me back


----------



## tiajonay (Dec 31, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Your siggie is a big fat BAZINGA.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Naturelie (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick update to say I leave this challenge cause I made WL (really didn't think I could: I was in the WL2013 challenge): 
Sure you'll make it in 2014 beautiful ladies!!
Happy HHJ!!!


----------



## beauti (Dec 31, 2013)

*starting pics for the challenge. Hoping to make waist length again by this time next year.

*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Quick update to say I leave this challenge cause I made WL (really didn't think I could: I was in the WL2013 challenge): View attachment 240129
> Sure you'll make it in 2014 beautiful ladies!!
> Happy HHJ!!!



Congrats Naturelie and beautiful hair. Reggie please?


----------



## Naturelie (Dec 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats @Naturelie and beautiful hair. Reggie please?



Thanks @Froreal3! My regimen is quite simple:
I'm a 4A girl with really fine strands so I try not to touch my hair too often.

I exclusively finger detangle when I plan to wash my hair. 
After detangling, I install my hair in 8 big loose braids then pre-poo with cocout milk and honey. After that I shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo. I DC then let the braids air dry. Once my hair is dry (or a litte bit wet if I have to go to work the next day) then make twists I'll take down the other day to do my "twist outed bun".
Every other day I'll moisturize my hair using the LOC method then re-bun. And that's it. I plan to enjoy my hair a lot more when I'll reach my final hair goal of CL (hope I'll be able to make it).


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Thanks Froreal3! My regimen is quite simple:
> I'm a 4A girl with really fine strands so I try not to touch my hair too often.
> 
> I exclusively finger detangle when I plan to wash my hair.
> ...



Thanks! How often do you wash your hair or manipulate it? Weekly? Do you trim or dust? If so, how often?


----------



## Naturelie (Jan 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks! How often do you wash your hair or manipulate it? Weekly? Do you trim or dust? If so, how often?



Froreal3, I detangle my hair once or twice a month and don't have a trimming schedule. I trim when I feel it's necessary (my two last trimming sessions were in january 2012 - the begining of my HHJ - and june 2013) but I regularly search and destroy.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2014)

Shampoo'd with cheapie garlic poo, protein dc'd, now moisture dc-ing w/bonnet dryer attachment. While in the shower I noticed much more hanging down my back than before. Feeling positive about reaching my goals this year, hoping the same to all of you as well!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thinking about installing some braids for this Crown & Glory Challenge. In order for me to make WL this year...or graze it...I need to retain every inch that I grow. I think I can do this with the braids. I'm also considering my own hair, but my own hair gets really frizzy and might not last in a long term protective style.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in! I know my hair has grown since I last measured it (profile pic) but I don't want to measure it right now because I will continue to obsess over growth. But yeah I may measure in another month or so. I'm going to be wiggling it up for a while I think to keep my hands out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey ladies, 
I'm also going to casually sort of join this challenge. The reason I say casually is just because this year i'm finishing my degree and have a lot of exams etc. So I may disappear for long periods of time.

I'm currently MBL and have about 4-5 inches till WL, so I'm hoping to be there by summer 2014 

Currently trying out some heatless styles. I normally wear my hair straight but i'm going to try out twist outs and braid outs


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ultimate Goal: *Classic length*
Regimen: *Wash every 2 weeks, Co-wash every week, Oil massage once a week, LOC method.*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *maybe 4 or 5*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... *Natural*
Tips/Tricks: *None*
Issues or difficulties you're having: *None that I know of.*

I'm in the 2015 WL challenge, but I may be able to make it by end of 2014 if I stop playing.
I just did a trim. Here is my January official length check and starting pick for 2014.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's how I've been wearing my hair...twist out on flat ironed almost reverted hair.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## daae (Jan 4, 2014)

lurking......


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

angelhairtype4 Your flat iron came out so nice. You have a lot of hair...so thick. *jealous*


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Froreal3

Aww..Thanks sis!

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## TeeBee (Jan 4, 2014)

Tried my hand at highlights..




Not the color I was aiming for, but it'll do. Still got the 'change' I wanted.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 5, 2014)

I am hoping to finally make waist length this year after going back to my original regimen. I will be subscribing to this thread.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Tried my hand at highlights..  Not the color I was aiming for, but it'll do. Still got the 'change' I wanted.



Beautiful!


----------



## TeeBee (Jan 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Beautiful!


Thx Lulu!!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 7, 2014)

So I have been mainly lurking since the last time I was on here was after a trip to a salon for a press and the stylist cut more than I anticipated. Been maintaining my regimen, even though I've postponed any shampoo since this crazy freeze has my hair super dry. I've been cowashing the past two weeks. Contemplating going to get a sew-in for my birthday and keeping that up for 3 months. Chicago this winter has been very cruel and I'm trying to avoid a bad ends situation. Probably will do a mid-week doc and HOT to make sure my hair isn't drying out while I figure out what's my next ps


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2014)

So ummmmm yeah. These are the check in dates from the original post:

January 1, 2014
May 1, 2014
September, 1, 2014
January 1, 2015
May 1, 2015
September 1, 2014 
December 31, 2014

I'm going to assume they are wrong since they are a tad backwards and the challenge ends in 2014 not 2015?  Personally, I'll post length checks around the following dates when I'm sure I'll be getting a bone straight professional press and it will be true to length. 

March 2014
Aug 2014
Dec 2014

Other then that: still doing my normal regimen of steaming, co-cleansing and roller setting weekly.  HOPE to stop being a lazy bone and get this Aphogee 2 step protein treatment IN before the month is OUT.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm growing hard or going home. I just applied NJoy's sulfur oil and under a baggy right now. I'm also gonna keep my braids in for at least four weeks (own hair). I wanna see if super low manipulation will help. Also taking Priteva. These are the changes I'm making to reach WL in 2014. I'mma retain six inches by the end of this year. 3 inches by May...3 inches by December.


----------



## beauti (Jan 10, 2014)

*protective style possibly till march*


----------



## tiajonay (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I decided to flat iron my hair, I haven't flat ironed my hair myself in over a year. I used curlformers first and then flat ironed afterwards. I tried using some different techniques this time including using the comb chase method. I also trimmed my hair about 1 to .5 inches on all sides.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

tiajonay said:


> Hi ladies,  I decided to flat iron my hair, I haven't flat ironed my hair myself in over a year. I used curlformers first and then flat ironed afterwards. I tried using some different techniques this time including using the comb chase method. I also trimmed my hair about 1 to .5 inches on all sides.



Beyond gorgeous hair. So thick and luscious!!! You look like you are well on your way to WL!

NGraceO


----------



## Letta (Jan 12, 2014)

tiajonay, your hair is friggin amazing.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 13, 2014)

Doin a protein treatment in perpetration for my box braid install tomorrow


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Came out really nice tiajonay!  I envy your density. You have sooo much hair. You'll probably be WL by summer!


----------



## tiajonay (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Froreal3 Letta and NGraceO !


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Part of me wonders if I can really get this six inches this year. I think I'm a slow grower. Hopefully with my strict regimen, I can be at least grazing. I would honestly not mind 2 inches away from WL in December.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Part of me wonders if I can really get this six inches this year. I think I'm a slow grower. Hopefully with my strict regimen, I can be at least grazing. I would honestly not mind 2 inches away from WL in December.



Stop. Doubting. Yourself!


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 17, 2014)

So I've been mainly bunning lately while I procrastinate on another protective style and I've noticed I've started getting some breakage at the spot I put my buns near the middle of my head. Any ideas how to prevent that?? Side note I think the bunning had been doing wonders on the rest of my length, gained back the length they cut at the salon so I'm very happy abt that. It's been only a little over a month I think


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Stop. Doubting. Yourself!



Thanks Saludable84...I do need to stop doing that in more than one area of my life.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

JosieLynn said:


> So I've been mainly bunning lately while I procrastinate on another protective style and I've noticed I've started getting some breakage at the spot I put my buns near the middle of my head. Any ideas how to prevent that?? Side note I think the bunning had been doing wonders on the rest of my length, gained back the length they cut at the salon so I'm very happy abt that. It's been only a little over a month I think



Do you switch the position of your bun? JosieLynn?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Do you switch the position of your bun? JosieLynn?  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 not really, which I know is probably why, but I don't like low buns at all. I think they make me look bald lol. I was hoping someone had another suggestion. I think I'm going to go back to flat twisted updos for awhile if not though


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Today was wash day.  I've been in braids with my own hair for two weeks now.  Noticed a bit of breakage at the ends of my braids, so I did a light/medium protein dc with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion. Love this stuff. I cowashed, DCed, applied moisturizer and sealed. I will leave them in another two weeks. My scalp feels good...nice and clean. 

I've been applying NJoy's sulfur growth oil after a few months break. Also been taking Priteva vitamins for a month now.  I hope to be MBL (about 3 more inches) by June.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2014)

My hair is doing well. Did an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment Thursday and my hair has been resting in 2 Goddess braids since then. Before I did the braids, I used some Hairveda 24/7 conditioner as a leave in. Daily I've just been spritzing with water to re-activate the conditioner.  Today or tomorrow I'll make a mix of the 24/7 conditioner, coconut oil and water...spray it on my braids and sit under my steamer.   

When I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment, it got into my eyes and I thought I was going to pass out. I also had a little sore on my forehead from messing with a pimple and it burned that open wound so bad. This was the worse 2 step treatment that I've done in years...it was great for my hair though. lol It was so soft after I rinsed it out yet felt so strong at the same time. Don't know when/if I'll do that mess again though...it left a sista shell shocked!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 24, 2014)

Doing an overnight hot oil treatment with evoo  scalp feels sooo much better already.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cravoecanela (Jan 24, 2014)

HI everyone! I'm a newbie and I'd like to join this challenge. My hair is right now at bsl and I think I could make waist length by the very end of 2014 (we'll see....) I've uploaded a pic; excuse my nudity and the quality of the pic, I left my real camera at home. I also want to say THANK YOU to all the ladies on here; I've been lurking for years and all of the information has helped me a great deal.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 24, 2014)

cravoecanela said:


> HI everyone! I'm a newbie and I'd like to join this challenge. My hair is right now at bsl and I think I could make waist length by the very end of 2014 (we'll see....) I've uploaded a pic; excuse my nudity and the quality of the pic, I left my real camera at home. I also want to say THANK YOU to all the ladies on here; I've been lurking for years and all of the information has helped me a great deal.



Welcome!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jan 24, 2014)

I need an intervention. This cut is calling me


----------



## TeeBee (Jan 24, 2014)

Sprinkl3s said:


> I need an intervention. This cut is calling me


Sprinkl3s not even gonna lie, this cut is BAAAADDDDD!!! Try to hang in there tho!! Reach your goal first..then chop off as much as you want. I've been contemplating cutting too. But I want to be able to SAY I made it to WL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 24, 2014)

Sprinkl3s said:


> I need an intervention. This cut is calling me



This is soooooo how I feel. But I like the poster above and trying to reach waist length. After that though... In getting my dang on tapered cut.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jan 25, 2014)

TeeBee ImanAdero you ladies are right, lets get to waist first.


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 25, 2014)

So I may have resolved my bun and hair breaking issue! I bought a pack of spin pins awhile back to help make my buns but didn't really like them initially because my buns were so small. But I tried them again since I've been doing buns with some old Yaki hair. My old method used to be put my hair in a ponytail and then wrap the hair around my ponytail bun and sticking a zillion bobby pins in. But now I wrap my hair on itself into a bunny tail kinds bun and put the spin pin in. Then I take the faux bun hair that I made into a phony pony with a ponytail holder and wrap it around my hair in the spin pin. Now I use less bobby pins and the spin pin keeps it secure without it pulling on my edges or making it too tight. And so far so good. Haven't seen any new breakage. So it's looking like I might stick with bunning since I've found a fool proof method.


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 25, 2014)

JosieLynn said:


> So I may have resolved my bun and hair breaking issue! I bought a pack of spin pins awhile back to help make my buns but didn't really like them initially because my buns were so small. But I tried them again since I've been doing buns with some old Yaki hair. My old method used to be put my hair in a ponytail and then wrap the hair around my ponytail bun and sticking a zillion bobby pins in. But now I wrap my hair on itself into a bunny tail kinds bun and put the spin pin in. Then I take the faux bun hair that I made into a phony pony with a ponytail holder and wrap it around my hair in the spin pin. Now I use less bobby pins and the spin pin keeps it secure without it pulling on my edges or making it too tight. And so far so good. Haven't seen any new breakage. So it's looking like I might stick with bunning since I've found a fool proof method.



Spin Pins are the truth. Bunning is my main tool for length retention but it's horrible for your edges. I started using them at BSB with thin edges. Now I'm whip length with thick edges, and I'm almost 40. Love spin pins!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

Fresh Relaxer 23rd January, 2014.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

halfindian your ponytail is to  for! You sure you're not close to wl already (if your ponytail is any indication)?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, guys:
I am in WL 2015 but think it might be possible for my longest layers to reach this year and want to join this challenge to at least push myself to be held accountable to my regimen.

Ultimate Goal:Whip
Regimen:Wash/cowash once a week, finger detangle mostly, comb detangle once every 1-2 months, trim every 10-12 weeks, braid-out buns everyday, braid-out worn down once per week. I use products with a pH of 4-6. I moisturize and seal as needed.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:5.5" for the longest layers
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: pH balancing has made a HUGE difference in my hair.
Issues or difficulties you're having: Itchy scalp, some thinning spots (but I think that might be genetic)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

Slight length check in from my last roller set. Def think I'll make waist this year!  I'll post a progress pic again in 3 months.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 26, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Slight length check in from my last roller set. Def think I'll make waist this year!  I'll post a progress pic again in 3 months.



Woman, you have some gorgeous hair.

NGraceO


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Woman, you have some gorgeous hair.  NGraceO



I luhs me some NGraceO 
Always can put a smile on my face!!!!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> halfindian your ponytail is to  for! You sure you're not close to wl already (if your ponytail is any indication)?



Thanks love. I'm a few inches away from it I believe. Not sure. Thanks. *big smile*


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

I relaxed so I will post my length check.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

^^^Beautiful as usual Saludable84 

Yall are bring it with these lc pics!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Slight length check in from my last roller set. Def think I'll make waist this year!  I'll post a progress pic again in 3 months.



lulu97 Don't know how I missed this! Lovely. I know ppl be weave checkin a sista all day!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ladies you have some beautiful hair!! What's the secret to the thickness and fullness?? I need my hair to look like yours when it grows up. Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> lulu97 Don't know how I missed this! Lovely. I know ppl be weave checkin a sista all day!



Froreal3 Thanks Beautiful!!! I barely wear my roller sets out and when I do, it's always in a banana clip ponytail. Most people don't even notice! pahahahaha


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Ladies you have some beautiful hair!! What's the secret to the thickness and fullness?? I need my hair to look like yours when it grows up. Lol



KaramelDiva1978 For me: Leaving it alone. The less I do to it, the more strands I'm able to keep on my head.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> KaramelDiva1978 For me: Leaving it alone. The less I do to it, the more strands I'm able to keep on my head.



I second this. Roller sets help me with less manipulation during the week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 1, 2014)

I posted in the random hair thread abt finger comber coming out with a faux remy wig for $38. I was initially scared to buy it because I've mentioned in the past that my hair has started taking on a reddish tint even though I don't dye or henna anymore. So finding hair to match my color has gotten a little more difficult. But I went ahead and bought one in very dark brown, which is like 2 steps up from jet black. Hopefully it will blend well with the tiny big of leave out I plan to have. I think I'm going to go on a wig kick until my trip to Costa Rica at the end of June. I am determined to be past BSL/MBL (which are abt the same on me) and grazing if not more on Waist length when I leave the country!!! Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ That's a pretty wig...looks so real.

In other news: My hair is still moisturized and juicy since my wash day Thursday. It's been in the same 2 braids and I literally haven't touched it since. No products, no water...nothing. It's been under my scarf since wash day. I just throw on a beanie over it for the outside world when I'm out the house. I swear I have one in every color. lol  

Tomorrow I'll spritz it with my conditioner/coconut oil and water mix then sit under my steamer for 30 minutes and leave it alone until take down on Wednesday night. It will be my baby's birthday and I should have a nice juicy textured bun for her birthday dinner at her favorite restaurant.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't really been bothering my hair lately. It is in a bun. I just relaxed so I have to wash tomorrow because I'm religious about that first week after a relaxer. I pulled out the vanilla silk because it helps me greatly get my moisture groove back (pun intended). Otherwise, this head of mine is doing fine. 

Just may go back to exclusively rollersetting for a while though. It does keep my moisture in check.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 2, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> In other news: My hair is still moisturized and juicy since my wash day Thursday. It's been in the same 2 braids and I literally haven't touched it since. No products, no water...nothing. It's been under my scarf since wash day. I just throw on a beanie over it for the outside world when I'm out the house. I swear I have one in every color. lol



This is a reeeeally good idea, especially because I always wear two braids to bed every night anyway! I will try this after my next trim in a few weeks to give my hair a break after the extra manipulation I'll be exerting by using a comb instead of fingers.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I just cut my hair from WL to MBL because I hated the thin layers that are a natural result of growing out a BC. I'll need to retain 4" to get to full, blunt WL this year, so it should be doable, God willing.

I don't have a starting pic yet, because I cut my hair while curly  

I'll straighten in a few weeks and post a picture. Just imagine my siggy 3" shorter, lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2014)

sipp100 that is you in your avatar isn't it? Looks nice and full, but you know what is best. You will grow/retain four inches in no time, I'm sure.

lulu97 I've had my hair in two big braids on either side as well. They are super moisturized. I think I'm going to continue this. I refreshed with some Oyin Hair Dew after two days out of habit, but I didn't really need to. I only have one black beanie that I can't even find. I need to buy some more. Where do you get yours?

Saludable84 Love your rollerset in your siggy.


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so mad at myself!! You know when you should just leave well enough alone? I just haaaad to color my hair. And now I can't stand it. Praise The Lord I chose a small section of hair to experiment with. *wipes brow* whew! I've already thrown a dark brown rinse over it lol. I've decided to walk on the growth aide side..purchased a bottle of MANETABOLISM vitamins. If I like it, I'll invest in more bottles.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @sipp that is you in your avatar isn't it? Looks nice and full, but you know what is best. You will grow/retain four inches in no time, I'm sure.  lulu97 I've had my hair in two big braids on either side as well. They are super moisturized. I think I'm going to continue this. I refreshed with some Oyin Hair Dew after two days out of habit, but I didn't really need to. I only have one black beanie that I can't even find. I need to buy some more. Where do you get yours?  Saludable84 Love your rollerset in your siggy.



Froreal3 I purchased the bulk of my beanies from Target and Forever 21. I have to admit the ones from Target are more durable and last longer than the ones from Forever 21.  

sipp100 Come on and join us with all that GAWJUS hair! You were my transitioning inspiration. I'm a little over 2 years into transitioning and my natural hair is around APL...I'm thinking around the 5 year mark, my natural hair should be hip length so that's when I'll cut all the relaxed ends off.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> I'm so mad at myself!! You know when you should just leave well enough alone? I just haaaad to color my hair. And now I can't stand it. Praise The Lord I chose a small section of hair to experiment with. *wipes brow* whew! I've already thrown a dark brown rinse over it lol. I've decided to walk on the growth aide side..purchased a bottle of MANETABOLISM vitamins. If I like it, I'll invest in more bottles.



TeeBee Well at least you scratched your color itch. Your hair is beautiful either way. I lovvvvveee how thick it is.


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 3, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> TeeBee Well at least you scratched your color itch. Your hair is beautiful either way. I lovvvvveee how thick it is.


lulu97 
The thing is, I still want color! I just want to wait until this color oops grows out..saving up to take my silly self to a professional. Thanks doll!


----------



## growbaby (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in..

Still in these box braids 3 weeks strong.. Nothing much else to report.


----------



## ArinaDonne (Feb 4, 2014)

So far I bought hairfinity hair vitamins.  I have heard great results about this so I am excited to see the results after one month.  I have nothing new that I am trying.  I have a starting picture of the hairfinity on my instagram.  Please visit.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey ladies, its been a minute  

Checking in: Not much to say, since Ive settled into a boring, but comfortable routine with my wig wearing, which I am very happy about; I love the automaticity of just slapping a wig on each morning  

Right now, I'm just focusing on trying to ingest my vitamins consistently (big struggle) & keeping my hair moisturized (btwn m&s and midweek cowashes). I will say that after this month, I am thinking that I MAY be able to make WL this year, which I was prior to this, very doubtful about. I am currently loving where my hair is, and how much I'm learning about its care


*IT'S MONTH TWO!!!!* _Go us for making it one month into this challenge
_


*How is it going with everyone else??*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 5, 2014)

My hair as of Feb 5 2014


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My hair as of Feb 5 2014



YASSSSSSSSSSS!!!! 

I'm sorry. That picture required ratchetness. Keep it up!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

You should have the slogan "Grow Long, or Go Home" printed on the back of that shirt, 

Great job!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had my hair "loose" (meaning not in my normal twists, rather in two large braids on either side of my head that I undo to moisturize and seal every other day) for about a week now. IDK why it feels like I am doing irreparable damage to my hair.  when I am not in twists. I've almost become dependent on them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice hurr! EnExitStageLeft. Are you back at MBL already???


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I've had my hair "loose" (meaning not in my normal twists, rather in two large braids on either side of my head that I undo to moisturize and seal every other day) for about a week now. IDK why it feels like I am doing irreparable damage to my hair.  when I am not in twists. I've almost become dependent on them.



You put it away and aren't touching it so it seems like a problem though it's really not.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

^^Saludable84 I know right. It's a weird psychological thing.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies, Checking in, nothing new to report...Keeping my hair in PS...I've been mainly concentrating on eating right and exercising hoping it all pays off in the end.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva 

LOL! Girl you're crazy!

Froreal3

Thanks Hun How are you holding up. I know things got crazy a couple days ago up there. You weren't stuck in that traffic were you? And I may be. I ain't claiming nothing until april though. The only reason I took this pick is because it was raining today and all my curls fell from the humidity . 

NGraceO

Your so silly! I will admit pretty hair does make a person wee bit rachett . Thanks so much!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Thanks Hun How are you holding up. I know things got crazy a couple days ago up there. *You weren't stuck in that traffic were you? *And I may be. I ain't claiming nothing until april though. The only reason I took this pick is because it was raining today and all my curls fell from the humidity .



Yes ma'am, I surely was.  I said, "I have never ever experienced anything like that in NY...ever." So that's saying something. It was like the end of time, Y2K, or something out there in them skreets.  Took me 5 hours to go 15 minutes away!  I was pissed! Luckily my situation wasn't nearly as bad as some others. My little Hyundai crossover did me just fine with that 4 wheel drive  Just put it into 1st gear and I was cruisin on that ice. 

What about you? EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 5, 2014)

@Forreal3

GIRLLLLLLLLLLLL I was pissed the entire time. Snow in South GA? Thats unheard of . The shutdown our center the entire week . Anything below 15 degree's and we're heading for shelter. ANGTFT!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Forreal3
> 
> GIRLLLLLLLLLLLL I was pissed the entire time. Snow in South GA? Thats unheard of . *The shutdown our center the entire week* . Anything below 15 degree's and we're heading for shelter. ANGTFT!



And of course mine had to struggle to close the day of.  We were closed for two days after, but opened Friday.  erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 5, 2014)

Froreal3

 They know they wrong. It was crazy up there.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 6, 2014)

So I needed to wash my hair tonight and decided to do the works. I prepoo'd with amla, jbco and reg castor oil for like an hour. Then shampood with my shampoo bar, which is now so thin it broke :-( after abt 2 shampoos I did a aphogee 2 min protein treatment and then some organix Argan oil dc treatment. Then i rinsed, put my AG leave in, Argan oil and whipped Shea butter mix in. Flat twisted to dry. Whole time my hair was off the chain soft and curls popping! Hopefully it's mostly dry tomorrow because it's back in the bun while I wait for my fingercomber "remy" wig to get here.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Forreal3  GIRLLLLLLLLLLLL I was pissed the entire time. Snow in South GA? Thats unheard of . The shutdown our center the entire week . Anything below 15 degree's and we're heading for shelter. ANGTFT!



-_-

We just had 6-8 inches of snow yesterday, have a snow shortage so we are in a state of emergency and no shut down for us. 

Maybe one day I'll get the panic. But we are used to snow up here. It's like rain, just sticky lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 6, 2014)

No snow for me in sunnyville but i am sending warm hugs your way ladies. My hair seems to be growing and i'm excited to see where my next touch up will land me I'm thinking a little below BSL, maybe i am being ambitious but its something to hope for.


----------



## beauti (Feb 6, 2014)

*it's way past time for these marley/havanna twists to come out but I'm pushing for one mo week *


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 7, 2014)

I gotta figure out how to up my game. I really want to make it to WL ASAP so I can say I did it...

(Then cut it Into a tapered cut)


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I gotta figure out how to up my game. I really want to make it to WL ASAP so I can say I did it...
> 
> (Then cut it Into a tapered cut)



ImanAdero What ideas do you have in mind?


----------



## halfindian (Feb 8, 2014)

Checking in: I have not passed a comb in my hair since my last relaxer on the 23rd of January. Washed it twice in my usual two sections. I have some tangles in there but I'm not fussed about them. I've been finger combing and moisturizing twice daily. When I do get the comb in there it will be loaded up with conditioner and I will be extra gentle with my hair. I'm not sure when I will comb. Hoping to wait till the week before my next relaxer. Also being careful with what I use in my hair. I have not used a ponytail in a long time. Using claw clips, hair pins and bobby pins. That's all folks!! Happy hair growing!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 8, 2014)

After I relaxed, I saw that I'm really at MBL now, but I'm gonna need to flat iron to get a better picture. I don't plan on doing that until next month though. I do plan on being more on top of rollersettinng though as I have much less breakage when being hair lazy or in general when my hair is set. Can't afford any setback at this point and these days, it gets easier.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ImanAdero What ideas do you have in mind?



Froreal3 to up my game? Or for the cut?

To up my game I want to exercise more (feel like my lack of exercise is contributing to this "stagnant" hair). With that cleaning up my diet AND trying hair vitamins. 

And more deep conditioning. I always say I'm gonna do it, but I don't. 

I feel like I should've BEEN at WL if is paid better attention to trimming my ends more frequently, so I just gotta keep a good handle on my ends. 

As for a cut:


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> After I relaxed, I saw that *I'm really at MBL now*, but I'm gonna need to flat iron to get a better picture. I don't plan on doing that until next month though. I do plan on being more on top of rollersettinng though as I have much less breakage when being hair lazy or in general when my hair is set. Can't afford any setback at this point and these days, it gets easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Can't wait to see pics!

As for me, I prepooed, cowashed, and dced last night. I sprayed some Aphogee Green Tea on my hair. I have to remember that my hair needs some type of mild protein each wash day. 

Now I'm about to do a roller set. I'm not looking for perfect results...just want my hair stretched so I can put it into flat twists and bun or something.

I'm feeling the way Keravada Kera10 cowash made my hair feel. I used some Annabelle's Hair Cream as a leave in. I'm about to try out this Elasta QP Foam Wrap for this set.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 9, 2014)

So last night I decided to flat iron my hair and try to get it close to salon results. This has been a week long process since my last wash I did a prepoo/HOT or amla, castor and jbco, before shampooing twice, aphogee 2 min, and a organix DC. last night I shampood with luv naturals shampoo, made a dc with some Aussie moist, organix Argan condish, AG Argan condish, some goats milk and a few oils. Let that sit, rinsed out really well and then put leave in and some oil and braided it to dry. Ran a few errands in a bonnet and hat, went to target and bought the tresemme heat protectant and then came home, blow dried it and flat ironed at around 400. The results were pretty good, my hair was super soft and light, not greasy or weighed down. I put some light Argan oil on it and attempted to wrap it. So I'll take pics of it once I take it down


----------



## CarLiTa (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting closer.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 11, 2014)

I might have cut off a little more than I had planned...

I'm still hovering in BSL territory but it's time to move ON! Onto WL!


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 12, 2014)

WELP. I've got color damage. My prior heat damage didn't help the situation either. Thankfully, I only dyed a small portion..but it's located in the front of my hair (which is already delicate, you would think I'd know better) looooong sigh. The curls aren't straight, just weakened.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 13, 2014)

So I ordered the "femy" wig from finger comber and it finally came. Wigging it up! I low key love it. It's soooooooo much longer than I expected, it's basically Tailbone length lol but it feels really nice and doesn't seem to do extreme shedding or tangling. And I blended it with my hair pretty well. Now I feel like my wig collection is complete and I'm ready to wig it up prolly for the rest of the year

ETA: the wig is advertised to be mid-back length but I'm almost a midget,it literally touches my tailbone lol but the density is pretty similar to mine which is kinda medium-low so I like that.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> sipp100 that is you in your avatar isn't it? Looks nice and full, but you know what is best. You will grow/retain four inches in no time, I'm sure.



Froreal3

Not getting all my Mentions, for some reason - sorry for the delay. Thanks for the encouragement!

My avatar is one of my daughters. The siggy is me. I need to change those pics. I cut her back to MBL, too. She said she didn't like her hair that long. Three months have passed since her cut and she told me a couple days ago that she's gonna grow it back to HL. 

I think I'll be satisfied with the thickness by the end of the year and then can move on to longer lengths...


----------



## beauti (Feb 21, 2014)

*bump...i had to do a search for this thread!! What y'all doing?? I'm weaved up as of today. Hiding until April*


----------



## halfindian (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been trying to protective style. Been Bunning my hair. I've joined the stocking ponytail holder wagon. I'm in need of a deep condition but not handling my hair much so we can wait a little.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2014)

I highly doubt I make waist length this year, but in still trucking along. 

I've re-discovered castor oil. My hair feels soooooo much better since using it

I DO need to put my hair away soon though, but I think I want a weave. I just know I wouldn't want to keep the weave in for longer than a few weeks... Maybe I'll get a friend to do it so I don't send crazy money on an install.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing different for me either. I feel of the Crown & Glory thing. I just like playing in my hair every week too much. I had extensions for years and years (before hhj), so now I'd like to wear my own hair for a change.

Still on my Priteva & sulfur oil regimen. I think it's helping my shorter side catch up.


----------



## beauti (Feb 21, 2014)

*ImanAdero how are you using the castor oil? To seal? In your dc? I love castor oil but I don't think my hair does anymore *


----------



## tiajonay (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair out in some sort of stretched style. Haven't used heat since the beginning of January.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm still hanging in there. Started wearing a pony because I do not enjoy my hair. It will probably be bunned up next week, but I'm glad I let it out to play.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2014)

beauti said:


> ImanAdero how are you using the castor oil? To seal? In your dc? I love castor oil but I don't think my hair does anymore



I used it to seal. And it's weird, I'm using regular, not jbco. I didn't like jbco the last time I tried it for some reason. 

But my hair feels super soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Ladies! Still trucking along roller setting every 2 weeks. I'm trying styles after my hair is stretched from my roller sets here and there but they don't last more than a few days. My pregnancy got my hormones all out of wack so anytime hair touches my face, I break out so most of the time my hair is up...either in goddess braids or 1 big bantu knot. Nothing new to report really.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally have a roller set that I like. Will wear it out tomorrow, then bun with a banana clip.



















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow!! Love your results!!! Froreal3


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Feb 25, 2014)

I straightened my hair (will post pics later.... I promise) but my hair didn't move at all. I have been cutting as all I see is splits, splits, and more splits. I don't think I'm going to make WL this year, kind of makes me sad.

Also my hair feels soo weak in its straightened state. I have breakage every time I touch it. I won't be straightening my hair again anytime soon.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure if I want to wash it now or wait till the weekend


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2014)

Hair Update:

Early this year, I made a list of about 5 things I wanted to accomplish with my hair. One of those things were to attempt a silk roller wrap and another one was to perfect my straightening technique. Little did I know that those two things would go hand in hand. I did a silk wrap and it got my hair straight y'all!!! I loved this technique so much that it will be what I use from here on out when I want to wear my hair straight! The only direct heat I used was when I flat ironed the roots. I didn't have to blowfry, use heat on the length or ends of my hair nor use a curling iron. All it took was a roller set!!!! 

Also, it's been about 6 months since my last trim so I will be trimming about a 1/2 an inch all around. I'll trim another 1/2 inch in 6 more months. I think I'll stick to that schedule instead of trimming 1 inch annually. It all equates to the same amount of hair being removed anyways! I've been watching MoKnowsHair's method on trimming and it's the same one my stylist use so I'll do it that way. Similar to this video
http://youtu.be/PlqiBS9nwws

And lastly: I have to be completely honest with the Ladies in this challenge. I'm really not obsessing much over length. It's almost comparable to how I'm not obsessing over cutting my relaxed ends off. You know it's going to happen eventually so why put a time limit to it? Yes I'll probably still reach waist this year because I know my hair is growing, I'm just enjoying the ride and loving discovering all the things my hair is capable of. So with that being said, I won't be updating here anymore but will be rooting and checking on y'all from the sidelines!!!

Pic 1: after roller setting and flat ironing my roots

Pic 2: after the saran wrap


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Hair Update:  Early this year, I made a list of about 5 things I wanted to accomplish with my hair. One of those things were to attempt a silk roller wrap and another one was to perfect my straightening technique. Little did I know that those two things would go hand in hand. I did a silk wrap and it got my hair straight y'all!!! I loved this technique so much that it will be what I use from here on out when I want to wear my hair straight! The only direct heat I used was when I flat ironed the roots. I didn't have to blowfry, use heat on the length or ends of my hair nor use a curling iron. All it took was a roller set!!!!  Also, it's been about 6 months since my last trim so I will be trimming about a 1/2 an inch all around. I'll trim another 1/2 inch in 6 more months. I think I'll stick to that schedule instead of trimming 1 inch annually. It all equates to the same amount of hair being removed anyways! I've been watching MoKnowsHair's method on trimming and it's the same one my stylist use so I'll do it that way. Similar to this video http://youtu.be/PlqiBS9nwws  And lastly: I have to be completely honest with the Ladies in this challenge. I'm really not obsessing much over length. It's almost comparable to how I'm not obsessing over cutting my relaxed ends off. You know it's going to happen eventually so why put a time limit to it? Yes I'll probably still reach waist this year because I know my hair is growing, I'm just enjoying the ride and loving discovering all the things my hair is capable of. So with that being said, I won't be updating here anymore but will be rooting and checking on y'all from the sidelines!!!  Pic 1: after roller setting and flat ironing my roots  Pic 2: after the saran wrap


*round of applause* you go girl!! Your hair looks amazing. I still have yet to master the roller set..that's on my list. I want to reach waist length but I don't want the journey to consume me. I want to enjoy my hair! I completely understand.


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 27, 2014)

Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> *round of applause* you go girl!! Your hair looks amazing. I still have yet to master the roller set..that's on my list. I want to reach waist length but I don't want the journey to consume me. I want to enjoy my hair! I completely understand.



 Thank you for the compliment!  
I knew you would feel me!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.



OMG!!! I loooooovvvve it! Beautiful and shiny!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Not sure if I want to wash it now or wait till the weekend



This came out nice!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 27, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.



Luxurious!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## halfindian (Feb 28, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.



Loving your colour!


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 28, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.



Your color is beautiful! I want to get some color done this weekend, but not on my hair. I experienced a lot of postpartum shedding and as a result my hair is really thin now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248143



Why didn't I see this before? :lovedrool: Thickness envy has commenced again. 

Beautiful TeeBee


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 28, 2014)

thaidreams said:


> Your color is beautiful! I want to get some color done this weekend, but not on my hair. I experienced a lot of postpartum shedding and as a result my hair is really thin now.


I peep that super cute nursing cover tho!! Thank you. I think your hair looks wonderful


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 1, 2014)

Trying to hang in there... But I've been trimming. And this morning a bc'd a tiny section in my nape... Now I have a little tail! But it feels awesome. And I so miss my texture. I am tempted to cut  I will hold off for as long as I can... Some days I don't know wth I want from my hair.

ETA: pics











Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

bronzephoenix Pretty curls!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive washed 2x in the past month. It helps with moisture, but I'm scared of a setback. I think after this week, I will start back with washing 1x a week.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 1, 2014)

Washed my hair...

I'm kind stuck on what I want to do with my hair next. I might rod set on dry hair later... I dunno. 

I'm bored with my hair. Maybe I'll do a rinse. I thought about it and might actually do it so I can have a little color lift. 

Either that or putting it away again. I'm thinking a weave with waves and bangs or marley twists again. 

Not quite sure though... Maybe I'll updo braid it...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 4, 2014)

Ha!! I started this thread, but unfortunately guys I'm going to have to drop out. I did a MAJOR big  chop last night. I went from basically bra strap to like the nape of my  neck??? Yeah. I just got tired of the nasty ends and since I'm wigging  it up, it's not a big deal. I'm going to have to now because I hate short  hair on me, even though because of my natural curls it's kinda cute.  Like on the weekends or when I don't have to work and taking a break I  will wear it curly. Plus, I just ordered some HairFinity so hopefully  that will help. So happy growing, ladies!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 4, 2014)

Did a LC because I wanted to assess my ends. Obviously, I need to check my ends after wash day and closer to wash day. In happy with them today. It will be a while before I'm waist length, but by the summer, I hope to wear my hair out a few times. Definitely gonna enjoy my hair more.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the looksie Saludable84! Of course your hair looks great.  Ends look fine to me.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 5, 2014)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ha!! I started this thread, but unfortunately guys I'm going to have to drop out. I did a MAJOR big  chop last night. I went from basically bra strap to like the nape of my  neck??? Yeah. I just got tired of the nasty ends and since I'm wigging  it up, it's not a big deal. I'm going to have to now because I hate short  hair on me, even though because of my natural curls it's kinda cute.  Like on the weekends or when I don't have to work and taking a break I  will wear it curly. Plus, I just ordered some HairFinity so hopefully  that will help. So happy growing, ladies!



Omg, please don't encourage me! Lol I'm glad to hear someone had the strength to do what I can't  do (just yet). Of all the times I've gone & whacked all of my hair off, this is the one time I've felt... Afraid. So embarrassing. I promised myself I'd hold off until I could fully commit to a 3rd bc... Or not :/ Kudos to you & enjoy your twa for me!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cowashed this evening after working out. Hair/scalp felt icky. Now feels great. I used Keravada Kera 10 co-wash. Hair felt soft and supple with a nice, clean scalp. I used Soultanicals Knot Sauce leave in and sealed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting. Used a little of the Soultanicals Knot Butta on the ends. Then I twisted in about 12 large twists braided up into a bun.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 6, 2014)

Two braids done on washed hair and unraveled.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 6, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Two braids done on washed hair and unraveled.



Lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Omg, please don't encourage me! Lol I'm glad to hear someone had the strength to do what I can't  do (just yet). Of all the times I've gone & whacked all of my hair off, this is the one time I've felt... Afraid. So embarrassing. I promised myself I'd hold off until I could fully commit to a 3rd bc... Or not :/ Kudos to you & enjoy your twa for me!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Now wait a minute...I don't have a TWA, I do have some hair lol. And the messed up part I was it trying to cut that much; I was only going for a couple inches. But anyway I do think it was the best thing because I just washed my hair and I barely had any shedding, my ends feel great. So I think as long as I take care or my hair inside and out and keep the ends on lock I will be ok.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have been wanting to join this board for centuries. (Super Lurker here)
I hope it's not too late to join. 

My hair is on the line that marks "3" on my shirt, to be WL I need it to be around "8" which makes that a 5 inch difference.

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 7, 2014)

I just finished taking my first bottle of Manetabolism, will start Be Beautiful by GNC tomorrow. 




Hair/skin/nail vits will now be a staple in my reggie. My hair is thriving!!


----------



## halfindian (Mar 8, 2014)

I would like to mark my shirt for length checks. How do you ladies go about doing it? Can someone write a tutorial or make a YouTube video on how to go about doing this please?


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 11, 2014)

So, it's been 6 months since my last length check! (Official style, tape measure and urrythang) I'm shocked, cause that went by fast. I should have retained 3 inches. We'll see. I'm super excited! Can't wait to get home..still stuck at work.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2014)

TeeBee We can't wait to see either!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2014)

halfindian said:


> I would like to mark my shirt for length checks. How do you ladies go about doing it? Can someone write a tutorial or make a YouTube video on how to go about doing this please?



@halfinidian I would just imagine getting a ruler and marking off every inch. Then get a yardstick or something and trace the line across the shirt. You can start from the shoulders. You can then put on the shirt and write APL, BSB, MBL, WL or any other markers you want.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 11, 2014)

CheChe1881: I think I need between 4 and 5 inches as well!


----------



## growbaby (Mar 11, 2014)

Trucking along.. Heat free for all of 2014 so far n planning to keep it that way. I'm 12 weeks post and planning to touch up this week but my new growth is beyond manageable so I'm gonna push it back a week or 2


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 12, 2014)

Still trucking along as well. 

Again don't think I'll make WL, but thinking of a way to optimize growth. I think I'll start taking biotin again. Either that or the Hair Skin and Nails vitamin I bought... 

Actually I'll start with the vitamin and go back to biotin after that.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Froreal3 I'll give it a try.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 12, 2014)

Currently battling a flaky scalp. Did a hot oil treatment with organics carrot tea tree oil. It can be used for scalp massages, as a hot oil treatment and on your skin.


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmmm. Somehow, my hair is the same length as it was 6 mos ago?!?! I'm confused. My hair is noticeably longer!!! I'll wait a few more days when my hair is more stretched out.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 12, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Hmmm. Somehow, my hair is the same length as it was 6 mos ago?!?! I'm confused. My hair is noticeably longer!!! I'll wait a few more days when my hair is more stretched out.



That's shrinkage for you!


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 12, 2014)

halfindian said:


> That's shrinkage for you!


Geez!! Hahaha! Ain't that the truth


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Prepooed this evening. Am about to cowash, DC, etc. etc. I will throw my hair in two braids again.

Still applying my sulfur oil every other day and taking Priteva. I will have been taking Priteva for three months this week. 

When are our check in dates? The ones in the op are confusing. I'm going to check in every four months. So that is April, August, and December.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 16, 2014)

I think I'll make tomorrow wash night. My scalp feels pretty ridiculous right now and I think I'm actually going to try to wash once a week instead of the week and a half/every other week "schedule" I'm on now. 

I feel like my hair is stagnant and because I'm not putting heat to it for a while, I'm trying to figure out different styles. My ends are currently uncoiling due to the last time I straightened my hair so I need to lay off heat for a bit. I keep asking myself, what can I do to get the most out of my hair while still not doing the most lol. So I think weekly washes/deep conditioning will be the move. I also need a trim schedule. I'll try to trim again in May and take as bomb care as possible of these ends. 

Maybe I'll try to get more creative with my styles and try some braid updos. 

Oh and I want to do a red rinse over these highlites I have going on right now. That will keep things interesting AND seal my hair lol.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 17, 2014)

My hair was a tangled mess from all those scalp massages and oils being put in twice daily. Sigh. I had to do a water wash this morning and detangle in the shower. Styled a low bun hope to leave it that way for the rest of the week and limit the manipulation. Guess I won't be doing inversion. My new growth can't take it. Pulled off a sunnieb this morning with my wet bun in a hair net.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 19, 2014)

Length check


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 19, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Length check



halfindian Lookin good!


----------



## beauti (Mar 19, 2014)

*still here...*


----------



## growbaby (Mar 19, 2014)

beauti said:


> still here...



Ditto, what she said.. LC comin soon tho


----------



## NaturalBoss (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm trying to get to WL this year (I should have been there a long time ago)...so I am joining this challenge.  I will post some pics of my starting length later.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 19, 2014)

Started taking biotin again. I'm going to try to finish the bottle to see what kind of growth I can get with it. 

I like need to make WL this year lol.


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 20, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Started taking biotin again. I'm going to try to finish the bottle to see what kind of growth I can get with it.  I like need to make WL this year lol.


I'm taking supplements as well. I tried Manetabolism, now I'm on GNC's Be Beautiful, I might go back to Manetabolism or try Hairfinity. I NEED to make it to WL too.. Like for real. I started following you on IG  your hair is amazing.. ImanAdero


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 20, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> I'm taking supplements as well. I tried Manetabolism, now I'm on GNC's Be Beautiful, I might go back to Manetabolism or try Hairfinity. I NEED to make it to WL too.. Like for real. I started following you on IG  your hair is amazing.. ImanAdero



Awww shucks ::blushes:: what's your IG so I can follow! Is it the same as on here? You can PM it to me if you want.


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 20, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Awww shucks ::blushes:: what's your IG so I can follow! Is it the same as on here? You can PM it to me if you want.


It's Mrs_Bailey ImanAdero


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 20, 2014)

TeeBee followed!


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 22, 2014)

3 years natural and I'm still learning. Newest revelation (that I kinda already knew but I always learn the hard way).. I can't re-twist/braid my hair nightly!! Or even every other night. My hair likes to get too clumpy? To the point where my hair starts to look stringy. My curls get wonky looking and me no likey. So what's the big deal right? Well, TANGLES. Trying to break up these clumps come wash day is a beast and a half. #icant


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 22, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> TeeBee followed!



Me too!


10char


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> 3 years natural and I'm still learning. Newest revelation (that I kinda already knew but I always learn the hard way).. I can't re-twist/braid my hair nightly!! Or even every other night. My hair likes to get too clumpy? To the point where my hair starts to look stringy. My curls get wonky looking and me no likey. So what's the big deal right? Well, TANGLES. Trying to break up these clumps come wash day is a beast and a half. #icant
> 
> 
> View attachment 251251



That would be too much manipulation for me TeeBee


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 22, 2014)

NGraceO I'll follow back!  thx!!


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 22, 2014)

Froreal3 you know what? That could very well be my problem! I feel as though my growth/retention has stalled...possibly cause I touch too much lol! I've just been trying to moisturize daily to reduce breakage... How are you moisturizing? Or what's your style maintenance for the week look like?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2014)

TeeBee ^^I usually refresh moisture every two days by spritzing something on it, adding some cream or lotion, oil, then braiding my twists back up. My twists are usually in a single large braid in the back of my head. I feel like when my hair is not in twists, my taking it down from the braid all the time is too much.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 23, 2014)

Welp... In pretty sure this biotin is what's causing me to break out. 

I currently take it at night before bed, but in going to switch to taking it with breakfast. It's 5,000mcg might be too much, but hopefully taking it with breakfast so that way when I drink water throughout the day it takes better and acts better with my skin. 

This is hella frustrating because my skin is normally super clear and now I literally have 3 serious pimples. I had 4, but I popped/scratched it and I know it's gonna leave a mark. 

Ugghhhh I just want longer/thicker hair. My hair (although definitely thick) comes out in what feels like chunks. I'm too lazy to do tea rinses and garlic rinses... So I was hoping biotin would be the answer, but if my skin doesn't clear up in another week I'm getting off it. 

People look at my face, not just my hair.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmmm seems i been hiding from this challenge. I'm trying to get to waist length by year end but i don't even know. My hair growth will have to speed up 3/4 of an inch more to geth me there by Dec, otherwise it ain't happening.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 24, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Hmmm seems i been hiding from this challenge. I'm trying to get to waist length by year end but i don't even know. My hair growth will have to speed up 3/4 of an inch more to geth me there by Dec, otherwise it ain't happening.



You can still try.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Mar 24, 2014)

ImanAdero

Do you take a B Vitamin with if? If you don't, you should look into taking B-Complex 50. I use the Solaray brand and that eliminated my problems with pimples caused by the biotin.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 24, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> ImanAdero  Do you take a B Vitamin with if? If you don't, you should look into taking B-Complex 50. I use the Solaray brand and that eliminated my problems with pimples caused by the biotin.



Hmmm... I have a B Complex that I haven't taken in a while... Let me try taking them together.  If I don't have a significant change in my skin in the next 2 weeks I will be OVER it though and onto the next thing.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it too late to join? 
I'm trying to see if I will make WL by at least the end of the year. It seems that every time in the past whenever I've gotten close to WL, I have to trim because my hair naturally grows into a v shape but I love the look of the u shape instead.

I'm trying to transition right now but it's been VERY difficulty so I'm taking it day by day to see where things go. Anyway sorry for the ramble lol. Here is my starting pic. I need about 4 inches.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oops.. Sorry for the sideway pic. Don't know how to fix it since I'm on my phone.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 25, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Length check



So pretty. Not much longer to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 25, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> Just to piggyback off my response to lulu.. I want to enjoy my hair! That said..colored my hair again. I know I said I wouldn't, buuut I know not never to trust a single word I say lol. I change my mind frequently.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248143



TeeBee, your hair is amazing.  I love your curls.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't remember if I LC'd in here... Here it is:

Tape is where my waist is and when I lose weight it'll be lower lol. 

It's weird because I don't feel like I'm retaining length, but I don't have much breakage. My hair sheds, but not snap off breakage.


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 26, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> TeeBee, your hair is amazing.  I love your curls.


newgrowth thx doll!!


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 26, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Can't remember if I LC'd in here... Here it is:  Tape is where my waist is and when I lose weight it'll be lower lol.  It's weird because I don't feel like I'm retaining length, but I don't have much breakage. My hair sheds, but not snap off breakage.


Gah! You're so close!!


----------



## growbaby (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel like I have been BSL FOREVER! No where near giving up hope on WL for this yr tho. 

My hair as of today:


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 27, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I feel like I have been BSL FOREVER! No where near giving up hope on WL for this yr tho.  My hair as of today:


This is so me growbaby at least we're not too far off.. Patience young grasshopper lol!!


----------



## growbaby (Mar 27, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> This is so me growbaby at least we're not too far off.. Patience young grasshopper lol!!



LOL all in due time. Our hard work WILL pay off, I just know it


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I feel like I have been BSL FOREVER! No where near giving up hope on WL for this yr tho.  My hair as of today:



I'm bout to make you my BFF because I swear that's what WL looks like for me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I feel like I have been BSL FOREVER! No where near giving up hope on WL for this yr tho.
> 
> My hair as of today:
> 
> View attachment 251915





Saludable84 said:


> I'm bout to make you my BFF because I swear that's what WL looks like for me.



Saludable84 and growbaby wanna claim MBL .5" away from WL.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm bout to make you my BFF because I swear that's what WL looks like for me.




Lol BFFs are always welcome!    




Froreal3 said:


> Saludable84 and growbaby wanna claim MBL .5" away from WL.




Hahaha you already know I like it to be undeniable! Don't need nobody side eyeing me


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think Priteva has worked the way I wanted it to.  I picked Priteva because it seemed to work without causing skin issues. Yes, I'm a slow grower, but I have only retained about an inch since the end of December. Nothing in my reggie has changed. That is with sulfur use as well. 

I'm going to switch to Manetabolism vitamins next. I will give them about two months. If I don't see anything over my typical Spring spurt, I will forget about the dedicated hair vitamins and just kim with my regla ol' vitamins and sulfur. 

At this rate, I will just retain my normal 4 inches this year, which will put me at only MBL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

So I bought the Manetabolism for um...research purposes.  Wish me luck.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> So I bought the Manetabolism for um...research purposes.  Wish me luck.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


You'll like it. Scouts honor


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

TeeBee said:


> You'll like it. Scouts honor



Have you taken it TeeBee? If so, how did you like it? Any growth rate increase?


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I don't think Priteva has worked the way I wanted it to.  I picked Priteva because it seemed to work without causing skin issues. Yes, I'm a slow grower, but I have only retained about an inch since the end of December. Nothing in my reggie has changed. That is with sulfur use as well.   I'm going to switch to Manetabolism vitamins next. I will give them about two months. If I don't see anything over my typical Spring spurt, I will forget about the dedicated hair vitamins and just kim with my regla ol' vitamins and sulfur.  At this rate, I will just retain my normal 4 inches this year, which will put me at only MBL.



Have you tried Hair Infinity?  I've been on it for less than a month and have had pretty good results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

^^I haven't tried Hairfinity.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^I haven't tried Hairfinity.



I've been considering Hairfinity too but that's a lil steep for my pockets lol I'm cheap


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Have you taken it TeeBee? If so, how did you like it? Any growth rate increase?


Umm. Yes, I did. However, I didn't measure my hair. I did notice beneficial changes. Thickening at my roots, stronger nails, longer eyelashes, energy, smoother skin. While I didn't. Do a before/after, I did color my hair during the time and it has already grown out considerably. I've been off them for a few weeks (been taking GNC Be Beautiful) but I just purchased a two month supply. I'm going to measure this time.


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 6, 2014)

My new Reggie is GETTIN. MY. LIFE!!
I started at 730 this am and finished at 900. 3 little words ppl.. Tightly. Curly. Method. 
I shampoo JUST my scalp, with diluted poo in an applicator bottle. Jump in the shower to CoWash.  Apply my combing conditioner and detangle. Allow conditioner to marinate for 30 mins or so with a plastic cap. Done. Do not rinse out. Proceed to style. 
To make things that much easier on myself, I made sure to detangle in sections I would normally use for styling (twists). So no further manipulation is necessary. I will still apply shea butter to seal and allow to air dry the rest of the day. 
I usually do a braid out, but for the sake of time/my sanity...I'll pass on it this week.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 6, 2014)

I joined this challenge when I was still natural. Now I'm relaxed & had to have a small hair cut. My hair is falling right at the bottom of my shoulder blade & maybe 2 inches from my bra strap. However, I've joined the WL 2015 challenge. I think that's more realistic for me right now. My relaxer is 2 weeks old & I don't feel any new growth. I think my hair growth rate has really slowed down for some reason.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 6, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I joined this challenge when I was still natural. Now I'm relaxed & had to have a small hair cut. My hair is falling right at the bottom of my shoulder blade & maybe 2 inches from my bra strap. However, I've joined the WL 2015 challenge. I think that's more realistic for me right now. My relaxer is 2 weeks old & I don't feel any new growth. I think my hair growth rate has really slowed down for some reason.



Your siggie is nice!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it too late to join?  Not sure if I'll actually make it but I can try


----------



## growbaby (Apr 7, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Is it too late to join?  Not sure if I'll actually make it but I can try



Never too late, welcome lady!


______________________


  Yesterday made 100 days since I last flat ironed/put heat on my hair  feeling a little accomplished


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 7, 2014)

Just been bunning my hair this past week...

Need to wash tonight! Trying to think on if I'm going to try a new product or stay with an old one. 

I might try the new Carol's Daughter products I got. Cowash instead of a shampoo... I sun though.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 7, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Is it too late to join?  Not sure if I'll actually make it but I can try



Mz.MoMo5235
 Haven't seen your posts in soooo long! I'll bet your hair is growing like a weed since your cut...


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2014)

It is taking me forever to reach WL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> Haven't seen your posts in soooo long! I'll bet your hair is growing like a weed since your cut...



Yeah... Forgot to pay my forum bill lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Never too late, welcome lady!
> 
> 
> ______________________
> ...




YAY!!!! *ten characters*


----------



## growbaby (Apr 9, 2014)

Doin a protein treatment. Evoo, evco, JBCO, 1 egg, 1/2 a banana, honey, ORS replenishing condish, and hair mayo. Mmmm mmm mmmm


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 9, 2014)

The other day was wash day. My regular prepoo, wash, dc. Hair is in two braids on either side of my head tucked up. I think my next length check will be in June. Hopefully these Manetabolism vitamins will give me a boost.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 9, 2014)

Just checking in. I've been coming in off and on just reading and liking posts cause things got quite busy. 
Me and my hair are doing fine. I have 8+ weeks of nice curly growth. Waiting to relax at the end of the month. Oh I can't wait. Praying I have not done too much damage to my ends. Pictures will be coming in at my next touch up. Till then ladies keep posting and happy hair growing!


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 9, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Doin a protein treatment. Evoo, evco, JBCO, 1 egg, 1/2 a banana, honey, ORS replenishing condish, and hair mayo. Mmmm mmm mmmm



I think I'm going to try this. I have regular castor oil and not JBCO, but it should be fine. 

Anywho...

I think I'm going to start trying tea rinses...

I feel like my hair is coming out in. Chunks. I was too lazy to do it before, but now...

And it might just be my imagination, or maybe I'm thinking/noticing more... But my hair FEELS thin. 

When I co washed today I only needed 3 sections. 3 sections on my head?! Unheard of prior to these past few months. 

Is it possible that biotin makes you shed as opposed to grow? I started taking it maybe 20 days ago. 

I dunno... Black tea rinses chalk be tried. 

Mandatory positive: I'm definitely MBL and won't unclaim that lol. It touches the bottom of my bra strap at the hemline. I'll get a trim in May most likely, but for now, I'm moving along!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2014)

I havent done a length check in several months.  Last one was probably around Oct.  I think I might be hovering just about bsb (also bsl for me)

One of these days I will straighten it and then see where I'm at.

Using the same reggie I've been using since before I shaved my head.  It's easy and got me to crackin length before so it will do it again.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I might actually make waist length this year - finally. Been stuck at mbl for two and a half years!!!!!!


----------



## halfindian (Apr 16, 2014)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I think I might actually make waist length this year - finally. Been stuck at mbl for two and a half years!!!!!!



Your hair is deliciously thick!


----------



## halfindian (Apr 17, 2014)

Relaxed my new growth today. At exactly 12 weeks. Looks like I have about 3 more inches to get to waist.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 20, 2014)

Omg I don't know how people like to drop their hair. Wore mine out for church and I'm so bothered.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 20, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Omg I don't know how people like to drop their hair. Wore mine out for church and I'm so bothered.



lol. I've been feeling that way for a long time now, I hardly wear my hair out unless it's a special occasion or something. I wear a bun 99.9% of the time. I even had a friend tell me I might as well cut my hair off since I don't wear it out to enjoy it.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 20, 2014)

flyygirlll2 my mother always used to tell me people without hair want to drop theirs, people with like to keep theirs up. I don't think this has anything to do with protective styling or length retention. It is just so frustrating to have hair all over your skin, tickling you, flying in your face, sticking in your lip gloss, going into your mouth while you eat, blowing all over when the wind is strong. I agree only for special occasions will I tolerate this. Love my long hair though but not to show off. Just for me to enjoy playing with in my mirror and for my fiance to play with too.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello Lovely ladies!! 
Here's an update post. I must of had a growth spurt because I didn't realize my hair is this long. I flat ironed it for resurrection sunday and these are my results. I'm not claiming MBL yet because I still think im BSL but I didnt know my hair was this long!! I'm gonna try the inversion method and see if I can get an extra inch or so.


----------



## belletropjolie (Apr 21, 2014)

Straighthoodtea I cant say for sure since I cant see your back but looks MBL to me! Great job!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Hello Lovely ladies!! Here's an update post. I must of had a growth spurt because I didn't realize my hair is this long. I flat ironed it for resurrection sunday and these are my results. I'm not claiming MBL yet because I still think im BSL but I didnt know my hair was this long!! I'm gonna try the inversion method and see if I can get an extra inch or so.



Pretty hair, looks about MBL to me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 21, 2014)

Straighthoodtea - looks like you're creeping up on WL to me! Congrats on ur growth spurt.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 21, 2014)

belletropjolie said:


> Straighthoodtea I cant say for sure since I cant see your back but looks MBL to me! Great job!



I'll take another pic with a better shirt tomorrow. (hopefully I remember!)


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay guys, I'll take your word for it. I'm officially MBL! Woooo!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Hello Lovely ladies!!
> Here's an update post. I must of had a growth spurt because I didn't realize my hair is this long. I flat ironed it for resurrection sunday and these are my results. I'm not claiming MBL yet because I still think im BSL but I didnt know my hair was this long!! I'm gonna try the inversion method and see if I can get an extra inch or so.


Oh I bet you were surprised indeed! Your hair is soo thick and so purty!


----------



## koolkittychick (Apr 21, 2014)

Jace032000, your hair is so pretty both straight and curly! Since you are only a couple of inches from your waist, I think you can claim MBL. At this rate, you should be done with the challenge by the fall! Congrats!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Okay guys, I'll take your word for it. I'm officially MBL! Woooo!!



Straighthoodtea Yay! I was about to start side eyeing you if you didn't claim that. I was like, "Girl is definitely MBL."


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 22, 2014)

Froreal3 Jace032000
koolkittychick

You guys, I am so overjoyed. I've been trying to come up with ways to retain length since I chopped in November. Thinking that I could only grow my hair if I did protective styling like braids and weaves. But now I know that I don't have to do all of that and my hair will grow. It's kind of a dream come true because I'd put it in braids and take it out 3 days later because I'd feel kind of claustrophobic and want my hair to be out. So im excited. I'm still trying to transition my thinking over to natural hair instead of relaxed hair ya know?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 23, 2014)

So I think I'm going to bow out. Got some twist put in at the salon and they were ripping through my hair. I'm going to need a good cut after that. I'm so mad I just sat there and watched but I'm so frustrated with my hair I just wanted it put away.  Anyway........ My last length check


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 23, 2014)

belletropjolie said:


> Straighthoodtea I cant say for sure since I cant see your back but looks MBL to me! Great job!



hey, here's a better pic. at the bottom, you can see my hand. that's my tailbone.


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 23, 2014)

It's that time of year again...when I'm tempted to straighten. Ugh, me and my stupid 'no heat challenge'


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 23, 2014)

TeeBee- But girl it's going to be SOOOO worth it by the end of the year!! Talk about retaining length. I need to stop playing and put some condish on my hair. I'm trying to keep this straight look for like a week or two. But I keep looking at my ends. And for some reason my scalp is SOOOOOO DRRYY!! I need to quit screwing around and go back to wash n gos. xD


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so done with my hair. Putting it in a phoney pony til she acts right or she's getting cut!


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 23, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> TeeBee- But girl it's going to be SOOOO worth it by the end of the year!! Talk about retaining length. I need to stop playing and put some condish on my hair. I'm trying to keep this straight look for like a week or two. But I keep looking at my ends. And for some reason my scalp is SOOOOOO DRRYY!! I need to quit screwing around and go back to wash n gos. xD


Straighthoodtea
I knoooow. You're so right!!!! But I'm weak lol, I actually just came back from Sally's..bought my first round brush. I'm not going for bone straight, so we'll see.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sprinkl3s said:


> So I think I'm going to bow out. Got some twist put in at the salon and they were ripping through my hair. I'm going to need a good cut after that. I'm so mad I just sat there and watched but I'm so frustrated with my hair I just wanted it put away.  Anyway........ My last length check



How long are you keeping them in for? You may not lose that much length depending on how much length you gain on your hair vacay vs. how much damage was actually done. And you're really, really close. 

I've been there with "professionals". I'm pissed for you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 24, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> How long are you keeping them in for? You may not lose that much length depending on how much length you gain on your hair vacay vs. how much damage was actually done. And you're really, really close.  I've been there with "professionals". I'm pissed for you.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm going to at least try to keep then in for six weeks. Longer if I can but I'm not one to keep them past a month. You may be right we will see what happens when I take them down. Thanks for your positivity I needed it!


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 24, 2014)

Soooo. I tried using a round brush in hopes of getting a sleeker blow out thus using less heat with the flat iron. Turned out meeehhhhhhhh. Lol!!    I'll try and post a length pic, but woooo chile, I have been in denial about my ends. Time for a trim. Will wait to do so when curly. I will MOST definitely make WL by my DEC deadline, even though my hair isn't bone straight, I'm happy to see my progress. I needed this. With that said. WHAT A PROCESS!! I'm sooo good until the end of the year. After that, no more flat ironing. Especially since this bad boy is only going to get longer?!?! Please and NO thank you.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm getting real close to waist Length.   My signature pic was taken about 2 weeks ago after I got my hair flat ironed. YESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## halfindian (Apr 25, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm so done with my hair. Putting it in a phoney pony til she acts right or she's getting cut!



Phoney ponies are life savers. I saw this girl with a bun yesterday and made a note to get one. Perfect buns every time.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 26, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Phoney ponies are life savers. I saw this girl with a bun yesterday and made a note to get one. Perfect buns every time.



halfindian - I see you're relaxed, too. I've been looking for a way to protect my hair & was thinking about investing in a phony pony. Can you please share some tips on how to prevent damage while using them as a protective style? TIA...


----------



## momi (Apr 26, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> halfindian - I see you're relaxed, too. I've been looking for a way to protect my hair & was thinking about investing in a phony pony. Can you please share some tips on how to prevent damage while using them as a protective style? TIA...




Hey!  I didn't know you'd relaxed. Are you bone straight or telaxed?


----------



## halfindian (Apr 27, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> halfindian - I see you're relaxed, too. I've been looking for a way to protect my hair & was thinking about investing in a phony pony. Can you please share some tips on how to prevent damage while using them as a protective style? TIA...



I have never owned one. But I will and soon. Especially since I want to stretch my relaxer for 4 months this time around.

Methods I'd suggest and will try:
1) use cut up pantyhose for ponytail holder. I notice less pulling of the ends when I do that.
2) moisturise and seal ends before puting on phony pony. This will help with keeping the ends nice and moisturized. Could also give your ends a dc all day and then rinse out when you get home.
3) since I won't be styling my hair I won't use hair pins to secure my ends. Just wrap loosely around and place phony pony over.

My fiance does not like fake hair. That's the only con. With him less is always more. I'll probably look for bun covers. Snoods I think they're called. This is going to be my longest stretch so I'll need to be super prepared.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 27, 2014)

momi said:


> Hey! I didn't know you'd relaxed. Are you bone straight or telaxed?



momi - Hey there. Yes m'am. I had to come to terms with the fact that I wasn't about that natchal life. Not by choice, but I'm bone straight. My plan to is to slowly transition to texlaxed - I'm still just trying to figure out how to go about it.


----------



## momi (Apr 28, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> momi - Hey there. Yes m'am. I had to come to terms with the fact that I wasn't about that natchal life. Not by choice, but I'm bone straight. My plan to is to slowly transition to texlaxed - I'm still just trying to figure out how to go about it.






I completely understand!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 29, 2014)

I self relaxed for the first time today. I was almost 7 months post. My hair came out severely under processed, I ended up flat ironing and trimmed. I really don't like the v shape on me, every time I've gotten close to WL I end up having to trim. I'm about 3 inches from WL now.. 4 inches to be full WL IMO.


----------



## belletropjolie (May 3, 2014)

Ive been lurking in this thread all year but I didn't officially join the challenge. 

I finally straightened my hair (first time in 2 years) and I was surprised by how close to WL I had gotten. I realized that even though my hair is relaxed I have some shrinkage because I  have some areas that are under processed. 

Ive revised my goal and I think I will focus on thickening my ends more and try to get my layers to grow. Errr I will attach a pic but PLEASE DONT QUOTE.


----------



## ezina (May 3, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I self relaxed for the first time today. I was almost 7 months post. My hair came out severely under processed, I ended up flat ironing and trimmed. I really don't like the v shape on me, every time I've gotten close to WL I end up having to trim. I'm about 3 inches from WL now.. 4 inches to be full WL IMO.





flyygirlll2

Gorgeous! What did you do with your hair in those six months? Deets, please.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 3, 2014)

ezina said:


> flyygirlll2  Gorgeous! What did you do with your hair in those six months? Deets, please.



Thanks   I honestly was trying to transition, I wasn't planning to relax but my hair became tangled and the ssk's drove me insane lol.  It got to a point where I didn't have the time and energy to devote to detangling for hours on end. What I mainly did during this time was focus on both moisture and protein. 

I would sometimes prepoo with grape seed oil, hemp seed, avocado, or castor oil.  I washed 1x a week or bi weekly with diluted Shea moisture retention shampoo or ORS creamy aloe shampoo to remove build up. The times I cowashed, I would use Hello Hydration con followed by a tea rinse that consisted of green tea ( helps with shedding)  chamomile, and marshmallow root. I would also add Ayurvedic herbs like Brahmi, hibiscus, Bringraj, or fenugreek to my teas when I had a chance. I Dc'd  mainly with HV Strininilah using a heat cap or steamer and mainly air dried with the exception of the two times I blow dried. In terms of protein, I used Komaza protein Strengthener every 2 weeks. The times my hair did feel dry, I baggied with some castors oil 2x a week. My hair was always in a protective style, like 4 big twist pinned up into a bun.


I also want to mention that I actually trimmed twice during that time, a little over an inch. Even though I flat ironed my hair after relaxing it, it's still not completely straight since it's very under processed... I still have a lot of shrinkage smh lol. Right now I'm just going to focus on my ends and try to rid myself of the v shape, unfortunately that's just the way my hair grows though.

Sorry for the novel lol HTH.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ezina (May 4, 2014)

flyygirlll2

No worries; I absolutely appreciate the long response! Taking notes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 4, 2014)

Here's my update. laptops being a jerk so posting as fast as I can


----------



## growbaby (May 5, 2014)

I had noooo idea we had an update May 1st did you??

Luckily I straightened last week and took this pic April 30th for my Instagram.. Looking like I'm gonna make it by years end


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I had noooo idea we had an update May 1st did you??  Luckily I straightened last week and took this pic April 30th for my Instagram.. Looking like I'm gonna make it by years end




Your hair looks great!  Your ends look good, that's what my goal is cause this V of mine is irking me. I'm sure you'll make it by the end of the year.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## growbaby (May 5, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair looks great!  Your ends look good, that's what my goal is cause this V of mine is irking me. I'm sure you'll make it by the end of the year.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you! I know what you mean about the V. I keep my ends blunt bc I don't like it either.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Thank you! I know what you mean about the V. I keep my ends blunt bc I don't like it either.




Yeah, my ideal is a U shape. I've been cutting my hair for the past few years just to make everything even, but my hair always grows back into the dreaded V. I have moments where I feel like I'm wasting my time cutting cause that's the way it grows.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 5, 2014)

My hair hasn't really grown much, but I will update this weekend.


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 10, 2014)

I know I'm late to this party but I wanna join! I'm currently an inch past BSL. This summer I'm doing heavy bunning to reach WL.

Ultimate Goal: TBL

Regimen: 
CoWash 1x per week. 
Clarify/ACV Rinse 1x per month. 
DC at every wash. Sit under hooded dryer with DC for 10 mins.
Moisturize/Seal 2x per day: Morning -1. spray water/aloe vera juice 2. apply water based cream leave in. 3. Seal with a butter (right now I'm using Jane Carter Nourish & Shine). Night - 1. spray water/aloe vera juice 2. Seal with argan oil.
Apply peppermint/tea tree oil mixture to scalp 3x per week and night before was
Henna - 1x per month

Styles: Twists or Curlformer set.
Twists: Twists after wash and dc. Wear twists in buns or pinned up first 2 days. Take twists out and wear in twist out until next wash.
Curlformers:Wear out first 3-4 days. Bun up remainder of week.

**Will explore heavy bunning this summer. 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Longest layer 2 inches.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Texlaxed, Currently transitioning to natural. I currently have 3 inches of natural hair. 

Tips/Tricks: No Direct Heat!!

Issues or difficulties you're having: Split ends!! I just did a trim and they're mostly gone so now I have to keep them away. M&S 2x per day is def helping me with this.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

Hair for the week







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (May 14, 2014)

Got my hair in twist.
Not so sure  about this Florida weather.  
Being suuuuuper lazy with my hair


----------



## TeeBee (May 15, 2014)

I miiiight need to straddle the fence on this.. I got a really good trim + shaping that brought my MBL hair back to BSL. The cut was so proper tho!! Loving the condition of my hair. But now, I'm not so sure I'll make WL this year. Looking more like next year... Might have to see what's up in the 2015 thread.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 15, 2014)

I feel like I am not retaining... And it's getting on my LAST nerve. I can't figure out what it is... But I'm getting mad 

I have GOT to get my hair in order. I'm STILL a good 4 inches from WL. Like I have been for the past 7 months.


----------



## Angelbean (May 15, 2014)

Though I have not been give my hair the attention it needs I have been retaining length..so I may end at waist length before December 2014!! Woop woop but we shall see


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 15, 2014)

TeeBee

We're in the same boat. I may to mosey on over there with you. 

I need to get a grip. Everytime I hit MBL (thrice now)...I cut. Maybe I just need to step away from the scissors and let my hair do what it do .


----------



## TeeBee (May 16, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I feel like I am not retaining... And it's getting on my LAST nerve. I can't figure out what it is... But I'm getting mad  I have GOT to get my hair in order. I'm STILL a good 4 inches from WL. Like I have been for the past 7 months.


ImanAdero I feel like a few of us are in the same damn boat!!! I've been needing just four inches since last year!! I'm hoping my trim will help.. My hair has not budged since September it seemed. We still gotta hang on.. We'll get there, eventually lol


----------



## TeeBee (May 16, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> TeeBee  We're in the same boat. I may to mosey on over there with you.  I need to get a grip. Everytime I hit MBL (thrice now)...I cut. Maybe I just need to step away from the scissors and let my hair do what it do .


EnExitStageLeft YESSS CHILE lol! I've been holding steady at MBL for too long. It's my fault I think.. My hair just can't do heat and color. But I just wanna be like everyone else *whines*  put them scissors to rest girl, or you'll have the best MBL hair for the rest of your life hahaha. Let's do this gals!!


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 16, 2014)

Just did a length check and I believe I'm at MBL. I'll do another length check this weekend to be sure.


----------



## NGraceO (May 16, 2014)

assiyrabomb said:


> Just did a length check and I believe I'm at MBL. I'll do another length check this weekend to be sure.  http://s167.photobucket.com/user/as...c-4226-8605-ec1d552e32c3_zpsbb534e76.jpg.html



Looks like way past MBL to me. Looking good!


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 16, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Looks like way past MBL to me. Looking good!



Girllll don't get me excited!!! I feel like I've been BSL forever. *fingers crossed*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 16, 2014)

assiyrabomb said:


> Just did a length check and I believe I'm at MBL. I'll do another length check this weekend to be sure.  http://s167.photobucket.com/user/as...c-4226-8605-ec1d552e32c3_zpsbb534e76.jpg.html




It looks past MBL. Whatever you are doing, keep it up cause your hair looks great! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 16, 2014)

I should make WL by the end of the year but I get to the point where I just keep cutting my hair and become obsessive with my ends. This has actually been my issue for years now.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (May 16, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I should make WL by the end of the year but I get to the point where I just keep cutting my hair and become obsessive with my ends. This has actually been my issue for years now.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I can relate. I feel like going texlaxed from natural made me that way. I had unknowingly been so rough and damaged my natural hair, and when I texlaxed, it really showed; It was VERY weak and split so much after I relaxed. Everytime I looked up,  I was cutting. A year and some change later, I feel like I've finally gotten it under control, but I'm  still so anxious and obsessive abt my ends  lol


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 16, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I can relate. I feel like going texlaxed from natural made me that way. I had unknowingly been so rough and damaged my natural hair, and when I texlaxed, it really showed; It was VERY weak and split so much after I relaxed. Everytime I looked up,  I was cutting. A year and some change later, I feel like I've finally gotten it under control, but I'm  still so anxious and obsessive abt my ends  lol



Yeah I have to hide my scissors for real cause I'm always checking my ends. I've trimmed like 4 times in the past few months, I just want a nice hemline cause looking at my V disappoints me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

I still have about five inches to get to WL. Don't think I will make it. I'm not going anywhere just in case a miracle happens.  I will do an official LC in June. Then I will do another one in December. Hopefully I will grow/retain two to three inches by the end of the year.

I clarified yesterday and then used Annabelle's Buttercream Hair cream. My hair is really soft. I think I will clarify monthly and keep up my weekly light protein treatments.


----------



## TeeBee (May 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I still have about five inches to get to WL. Don't think I will make it. I'm not going anywhere just in case a miracle happens.  I will do an official LC in June. Then I will do another one in December. Hopefully I will grow/retain two to three inches by the end of the year.  I clarified yesterday and then used Annabelle's Buttercream Hair cream. My hair is really soft. I think I will clarify monthly and keep up my weekly light protein treatments.


Lol!! I'm still holding out for a Miracle too.. Sounds like most of us need 4-5 inches to make WL. My bc anniversary is coming up in August (4 years) I swear I thought I'd have waist length hair by now... Ooohhh weeeellll


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 18, 2014)

Did a length check last night and confirmed that I'm MBL YAY! 

Also did a henna treatment with Lush Caca Rouge (first time with this shade) and then washed and dc'd with Jojoba Monoi DC from Eden Body works (love that line). I fell asleep with it in my hair, work up this morning and then pulled my hair into a high wet bun since I had to run some errands. I came back home and took out the bun and...I'm like in love with my hair. Henna and this DC has me wanting to wear my hair in a W&G this week and I never do wash and go's. I don't even want to wash the DC out lol.

Anyways, heres how it looks now:









Some curl defining cream or gel and I'll be good to go!


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I still have about five inches to get to WL. Don't think I will make it. I'm not going anywhere just in case a miracle happens.  I will do an official LC in June. Then I will do another one in December. Hopefully I will grow/retain two to three inches by the end of the year.
> 
> I clarified yesterday and then used Annabelle's Buttercream Hair cream. My hair is really soft. I think I will clarify monthly and keep up my weekly light protein treatments.



Are u taking any hair vitamins for growth? We still have like 7 mths left in this year...so if ur hair grows average that's about 3 inches of growth. Combine that with growth aids and u might be able to make it.


----------



## Angelbean (May 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I still have about five inches to get to WL. Don't think I will make it. I'm not going anywhere just in case a miracle happens.  I will do an official LC in June. Then I will do another one in December. Hopefully I will grow/retain two to three inches by the end of the year.
> 
> I clarified yesterday and then used Annabelle's Buttercream Hair cream. My hair is really soft. I think I will clarify monthly and keep up my weekly light protein treatments.



I clarified yesterday for the 1st time since being natural for over 3yrs *i am a cowasha' was the best thing for my hair definitely am going to join you in that monthly clarify & protein treatment!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

assiyrabomb said:


> Are u taking any hair vitamins for growth? We still have like 7 mths left in this year...so if ur hair grows average that's about 3 inches of growth. Combine that with growth aids and u might be able to make it.



assiyrabomb Girl I'm a slow grower. I only average about 4" per year. I just started taking Manetabolism vitamins a month ago and they I got .5" this month. I am happy about that.  If that trend continues I might be about an inch or two away by the end of the year.


----------



## growbaby (May 19, 2014)

Katniss inspired braid, wearing it as my protective style for the work week


----------



## greenandchic (May 19, 2014)

It seems like my hair has been having a growth spurt, or I'm retaining more. Hopefully I should at least be MBL by the end of summer.


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 27, 2014)

Stretched my hair using the African threading method then gently combed it out with a wide tooth comb...and all over the sink...little broken hairs 

I'm not sure if my hair doesn't like to be combed when its dry or if its because I used Carol's daughter black vanilla as my leave in. What I do know is that this I need to figure it out because this can't happen again *sigh*


----------



## felic1 (May 27, 2014)

assiyrabomb  Your hair is very pretty. I am sorry about your broken hairs.


----------



## halfindian (May 29, 2014)

assiyrabomb said:


> Stretched my hair using the African threading method then gently combed it out with a wide tooth comb...and all over the sink...little broken hairs
> 
> I'm not sure if my hair doesn't like to be combed when its dry or if its because I used Carol's daughter black vanilla as my leave in. What I do know is that this I need to figure it out because this can't happen again *sigh*



So sorry to hear this. Hope you find the problem and solve it soon.


----------



## halfindian (May 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## assiyrabomb (May 31, 2014)

Thanks guys I think it was the protein in the leave-in. I'm going to stay far far away from it lol


----------



## SophieDulce (May 31, 2014)

Hey guys I'm almost there... My ends are hot arse  mess, so I'm going to trim them.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 22, 2014)

Wash day! I wish my hair dried like this 




Prob should join the 2015 challenge


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Wash day! I wish my hair dried like this  Prob should join the 2015 challenge



Beautiful hair! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 23, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful hair!   Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi ladies. Wash day was yesterday. The sides of my hair have grown, but I don't think the back really has.  My hair just grows so slowly. Anyway, I shampooed my hair and scalp, dced with some Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding, then moisturized with some Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. This stuff is really good. Put my hair in some medium sized twists for the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol not making it this year unless a miracle happens.





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Lol not making it this year unless a miracle happens.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



You still have 5 months


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2014)

@Froreal3

I'm with you. I've cut my hair like 6 times this year. I may graze it, but I definitely won't be full WL. I was thinking about taking Manetabolism. But I'm not sure if I want to take the plunge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> You still have 5 months



Thanks for being hopeful Saludable84   
I am aiming for two more inches by December. I'll still only be Mbl at that. I'm ok with that though. I am gonna go back to using sulfur every night and baggying with it so maybe I can get two inches in two months like I did last summer, then another inch by December for three overall. Then I'll be two inches away from WL by December.



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I'm with you. I've cut my hair like 6 times this year. I may graze it, but I definitely won't be full WL. I was thinking about taking *Manetabolism.* But I'm not sure if I won't to take the plunge.



EnExitStageLeft I feel like they're helping the front and sides of my hair grow. I've retained half an inch each month so far, which is great for me since I'm a slow grower (usually 1/4" per month), but it's nothing spectacular like an inch. The back is still very slow growing though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm gonna pick up my new bottles of Manetabolism today. I will keep up my twists regimen and wash/dc my hair in them. I will braid them at the roots. I am using NJoy sulfur oil as well.


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey, I'm just now joining you guys.... I'm currently combing out my apl locks. Currently with the loose hair stretched my hair just end bsl but probably be at beginning bsl after trim.

4in to  wl
Current routine while combing out locks cowash with cream of nature conditionere
Once hair is Loose: wash when needed with aphogee moisturizing shampoo 
2 min Aphogee keratin reconstructor
Olive oil smooth n hold pudding for twists or Brazilian Keratin Therapy pray for straight hair
Mixture 3b,3c,4A APL Locked Hair


----------



## growbaby (Aug 3, 2014)

Thought I'd pop In to share today's hair, awfully quiet in here lately. Give me more lurking material! Lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2014)

growbaby your hair looks great! I don't have much to show. My hair is always up in these twists buns.


----------



## growbaby (Aug 20, 2014)

We have an update comming! Who's ready?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^I'm not making WL this year or even grazing. That's ok. 2015 will be my year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^I'm not making WL this year or even grazing. That's ok. 2015 will be my year.



Me neither! ::high five::

But that's okay. I'm actually going to start having more fun with my hair. Perhaps straightening more often, etc. 

I'm kinda over the "journey"  to waist length  I think the less I care, the better my hair will end up doing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Me neither! ::high five::
> 
> But that's okay. I'm actually going to start having more fun with my hair. Perhaps straightening more often, etc.
> 
> I'm kinda over the "journey"  to waist length  I think the less I care, the better my hair will end up doing.



Ok, why did I have a dream that I had waist length hair? It was in braids. I was like  I woke up like  smh


----------



## halfindian (Aug 23, 2014)

Thinking of cutting this journey short and having some fun with my hair. All this hair tying, frequent bunning, ponytail and protective styling will not suit my new life as his wife  lol lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 24, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Thinking of cutting this journey short and having some fun with my hair. All this hair tying, frequent bunning, ponytail and protective styling will not suit my new life as his wife  lol lol.


   Awwww congrats! You should enjoy your hair. I bun 99.9% of the time just cause I'm style challenged and don't like to bothered. I even forget how much hair I have sometimes until I have to wash it lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Thinking of cutting this journey short and having some fun with my hair. All this hair tying, frequent bunning, ponytail and protective styling will not suit my new life as his wife  lol lol.



Your hair is mid back.  Flaunt it!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## halfindian (Aug 25, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Awwww congrats! You should enjoy your hair. I bun 99.9% of the time just cause I'm style challenged and don't like to bothered. I even forget how much hair I have sometimes until I have to wash it lol.



I bun for the same reasons too. Bought some silk cloth rollers today and a new comb. Time to enjoy my hard work. Although I don't see me doing much or dropping my hair much cause I've been this way from young. Hate the hair sticking all over my skin.


----------



## halfindian (Aug 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Your hair is mid back.  Flaunt it!
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



That I will. Let's see how I manage with some silk cloth roller sets.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 7, 2014)

Length check time.  Where u ladies at?    Idk y the pic is so close up, these r pics before and after my trim


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Sep 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, why did I have a dream that I had waist length hair? It was in braids. I was like  I woke up like  smh


 
Could be prophetic. I'm sure you are going to make it. It may not be this year, but maybe next. You seem dedicated and that's the most important thing. You're going to make it!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just cut about 1/2 earlier. Making a pact with my hair to keep it away from direct heat for the rest of the year. I don't think I'm making WL this year though. More than likely by mid next year. But we will see.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 7, 2014)

growbaby you will be there by end of the year FOR SURE! Looking good!

As for me... I don't think WL will happen for me until mid next year (if that lol). But that's okay! I'm currently weaves up (don't remember if I commented on that in this thread). Hope to get 2-3 inches within the next 2-3 months in this weave.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 7, 2014)

And here's my Length Check! I still have a good 4-5 inches I think. In the first photo I wasn't pulling my shirt so you can't see my waist. The second the camera is from a weird angle so it may not be as accurate.


----------



## halfindian (Sep 22, 2014)

Cut my hair from mid back length...


----------



## halfindian (Sep 22, 2014)

Length before cut.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Waist length will not elude me this year!  

Less than 2 inches to go


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 25, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Waist length will not elude me this year!    Less than 2 inches to go



Pretty hair. You're so close to WL.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 14, 2014)

I really hope I get to a fuller WSL in the next 6-7 wks. My bottom later is just scraping it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 14, 2014)

Definitely not making WL this year... I'm DTILL a good 3 inches away. At least. 

I dunno what it is. I protectivestyles a lot more  his year than I have in a while. 2 two month stinks in sew ins... Haven't flat ironed all year... My color IN THE FRONT has grown out a full 6 inches. 

No idea where the gap is in my regimen...

I wash, deep condition roughly every other week. Use hard protein about once every 6-8 weeks...

Yeah... No clue. Hair is a good 17 inches in front and 14 in the back.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 14, 2014)

Eh I don't think I'm going to make it for this year either. I've trimmed twice in the past 2 months due to thin ends and because I wanted a nicer hemline. I'm about 2 inches away though despite the trims so sometime next year I will be there.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 6, 2014)

I went through some older posts. Here is a comparison pick of Jan 2014 to Dec 2014.







I am in the wrong dang thread...


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Double post.....


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 7, 2014)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I went through some older posts. Here is a comparison pick of Jan 2014 to Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy ph*ck!


----------



## growbaby (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh I'm so close! Wet hair tonight..


----------



## growbaby (Dec 28, 2014)

I made it to WL, well scraped it lol. But cut back to BSL.. Hope u ladies are as satisfied with your 2014 as I am


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I made it to WL, well scraped it lol. But cut back to BSL.. Hope u ladies are as satisfied with your 2014 as I am



Gorgeous before and after. I didn't make it to WL.. I'm still close but I've just been trimming/dusting away the bad ends I had.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm joining the 2015.  Hopefully I'll finally make it.


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Dec 30, 2014)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I'm joining the 2015.  Hopefully I'll finally make it.


I'm sure you will. Your hair is gorgeous as is though!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 30, 2014)

ImpatientlyWaiting said:


> I'm sure you will. Your hair is gorgeous as is though!


  thank you!


----------

